# Mycotek seed company



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

My boy mycotek is a up and coming new breeder and im going to use this thread to post my test grows of his new strains. Many of you may know him as pinhead on rollitup and im sure he'll chime in here if anyone has questions. The following are his strains, alien antifreeze = wifi alien f x 3 chems male, gorilla dawg = gorilla glue#4 f x 3 chems male, hell breath = ogkb 2.0 f x 3 chems male, hell mint = gsc;thin mint cut f x 3chems male, hell monkey = gorilla glue#4 f x 91 chem ix male, tiesel = ecsd/tangie f x 3chems male and slush puppy. So far I only have some tiesel and slush puppy going but in a few weeks ill have the other strains going and ill start posting pics of those as soon as I get them going. The tiesel and slushpuppy are still babies so there isn't much to see yet but give me a few weeks and I'll start uploading some pics. As I said im using this thread to document mycotek's gear and If anyone else on here is growing his strains feel free to post on this thread.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

Got my gorilla dog


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

There you go broke feel free to post pics!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

I meant to say bro*


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 12, 2016)

Im running his Slush Puppy. Seeds just popped today, so I will get pics up soon.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

Sweet bro same here. Looks like we're starting them at the same time. I'm positive we'll get some serious fire out of those!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

I wish I could've got the tiesel sounds fire. They have some great breeders running around RIU and all of them putting out fire.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Sweet bro same here. Looks like we're starting them at the same time. I'm positive we'll get some serious fire out of those!


Yea bro. He told me you were starting the thread and I just logged on to show him my popped beans and saw you got the thread going.

I'm going to make an effort to post weekly updates until harvest.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

Same here bro. Thank you both for joining along.


----------



## pin head (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm a few steps behind you guys!


Eastcoasttreez said:


> My boy mycotek is a up and coming new breeder and im going to use this thread to post my test grows of his new strains. Many of you may know him as pinhead on rollitup and im sure he'll chime in here if anyone has questions. The following are his strains, alien antifreeze = wifi alien f x 3 chems male, gorilla dawg = gorilla glue#4 f x 3 chems male, hell breath = ogkb 2.0 f x 3 chems male, hell mint = gsc;thin mint cut f x 3chems male, hell monkey = gorilla glue#4 f x 91 chem ix male, tiesel = ecsd/tangie f x 3chems male and slush puppy. So far I only have some tiesel and slush puppy going but in a few weeks ill have the other strains going and ill start posting pics of those as soon as I get them going. The tiesel and slushpuppy are still babies so there isn't much to see yet but give me a few weeks and I'll start uploading some pics. As I said im using this thread to document mycotek's gear and If anyone else on here is growing his strains feel free to post on this thread.






Vato_504 said:


> Got my gorilla dog View attachment 3730798





BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea bro. He told me you were starting the thread and I just logged on to show him my popped beans and saw you got the thread going.
> 
> I'm going to make an effort to post weekly updates until harvest.


I'm a few steps behind you guys. I was just reading that message BLj....

Thanks for starting the thread!

I'll post here when I have plants to update. I'll be sexxing the Gorilla Dawgs I flowered over the next few days. Looks like at least 2 males so far.


----------



## fieldhand (Jul 12, 2016)

What's the name up of slush puppy?


----------



## pin head (Jul 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wish I could've got the tiesel sounds fire. They have some great breeders running around RIU and all of them putting out fire.





fieldhand said:


> What's the name up of slush puppy?


 It's a clone only in the moms position that I run that's from the chem fam in western ma... And the father is the 3 chems male I use. 

It's definitely going to be a very extraordinary cross.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 12, 2016)

@pin head should I expect about 65 days on Slush puppy?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

I believe he said the slush puppy is his fates flowering strain. I'd guess around 60.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 12, 2016)

Fastest*


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 13, 2016)

Both of mine are pushing through the rockwool and I will put them in dwc buckets this weekend.


----------



## pin head (Jul 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @pin head should I expect about 65 days on Slush puppy?


Yea the snow dog flowers fast and the 3 chems is a 60-70 day strain.

I'd guess 60-65 days on most phenos for sure..

Ill upload some pics here of my plants soon.

Been really busy this week..

I have 2 gorilla dawg females and I kept a male that has a great smell and 3 chems structure.... I'll post a picture of him tomorrow. 

I'll be hitting the GG4 with him in 2 weeks for a new cross...

GG4 X GG4/3chems.....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 14, 2016)

I am going to jump slush puppy ahead of the line in my veg tent so probably will flip one in the 3rd week of August or so.


----------



## pin head (Jul 15, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am going to jump slush puppy ahead of the line in my veg tent so probably will flip one in the 3rd week of August or so.


That will be around the time the Gorilla dawg females I have are hitting mid flower.


I will upload some pics of my males tomorrow. I have been pulling my hair out redoing the labels for up coming packs for the last couple days.. .

This is what I ended up coming up with...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 15, 2016)

I like your labeling and packaging. The new version of the label looks good...crisp.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 16, 2016)

Slush Puppy baby:


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 16, 2016)

Visited my boy today and he hooked it up with some testers


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 16, 2016)

He smoked me up with some of his 3 chems and 2.0 that he's using and holly shit that's some potent stuff right there. I felt like my head was floating off my body on the ride home lol. For real mycotek is a great dude and i expect him to do very well in the seed making business. Everything he has is super elite.


----------



## Matt Kitski (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyway to get my hands on these flaming beans? : P


----------



## pin head (Jul 17, 2016)

Matt Kitski said:


> Anyway to get my hands on these flaming beans? : P



Yea, They will be available in a few weeks on mycotek and they will also be available through @heirlooms_genetics on Instagram.....

Watch this thread and/or the topdawg thread and/or my Instagram page for the drop.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 17, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> He smoked me up with some of his 3 chems and 2.0 that he's using and holly shit that's some potent stuff right there. I felt like my head was floating off my body on the ride home lol. For real mycotek is a great dude and i expect him to do very well in the seed making business. Everything he has is super elite.


I see that you got the good neighbor treatment. I am slightly jealous because I am too far away from him for that.


----------



## pin head (Jul 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I see that you got the good neighbor treatment. I am slightly jealous because I am too far away from him for that.


Yea but you'd be over here nodding out too if you were close enough bro!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I see that you got the good neighbor treatment. I am slightly jealous because I am too far away from him for that.


If you lived close you'd be right there with us bro.maybe one day if you ever make it out this way.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 19, 2016)

Or if u guys ever make it out my way.


----------



## pin head (Jul 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Or if u guys ever make it out my way.


That's probably more likey. 

Your home = vacation land 

Our home = bundle up 80% of the year!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 19, 2016)

Yea, thats why I said it. Chances are you would come here before I ever went there. But Im originally from the DC area....


----------



## pin head (Jul 21, 2016)

Packing up some alien antifreeze beans.....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

People shouldn't sleep on any pack coming from mycotek. Everything is straight fire and I'm sure the people who grow the antifreeze out will be very happy.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

Slush puppy


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 21, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> People shouldn't sleep on any pack coming from mycotek. Everything is straight fire and I'm sure the people who grow the antifreeze out will be very happy.


Can't wait for the drops


----------



## greywind (Jul 21, 2016)

I could definitely use some Chem flavor in my life. I had a 5 pack of Chem D BX3 that I should've popped, but they have since been returned to their owner. Which of your crosses produces mostly Chem dominant phenotypes? I presume the Slush Puppy with Chem in both parents. But that Alien Antifreeze sounds good too! Where can I find pics of finished flowers? You have an IG @pin head ? Thanks and cheers!


----------



## pin head (Jul 21, 2016)

greywind said:


> I could definitely use some Chem flavor in my life. I had a 5 pack of Chem D BX3 that I should've popped, but they have since been returned to their owner. Which of your crosses produces mostly Chem dominant phenotypes? I presume the Slush Puppy with Chem in both parents. But that Alien Antifreeze sounds good too! Where can I find pics of finished flowers? You have an IG @pin head ? Thanks and cheers!


Yea, the ig is @mycotek

No finished flowers yet but you can see all the parents and seeds forming etc on the ig feed.

I have the gorilla dawg a couple weeks into flowe now so there will be pix of them soon. They not look like they will stack like the glue. There were 2 females. So far one smells like 3 chems but has gorilla glue stickiness and structure and the other smells funky with a mixed lookin structure...

If you want chemmy 3 chems is right up your ally. It's extremely fuely...

Probably the most chemmy of the crosses coming will be the gorilla dawg (gg4 X 3 chems) &
hell monkey (gg4 X 91 chem ix)...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 21, 2016)

Slush Puppy....Roots have hit the water. Should take off now.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 21, 2016)

I see East Coast is ahead of me on Slush Puppy. Bet I catch him in 2 weeks though. DWC is not a game.


----------



## pin head (Jul 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> DWC is not a game.


No not at all'


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I see East Coast is ahead of me on Slush Puppy. Bet I catch him in 2 weeks though. DWC is not a game.


I'm sure you will bro. I take my time with them and turn them into squat bushes. I'm happy we both got them going though so we can share info


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

What are you going to be feeding yours? I'm doing hf of them all organic and the other hf heavy16.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm feeding Advanced Connoisseur Line for my base nutes and most of their supplements.

I have heavy 16 samples, enough for a run. I may try them out on clones so I can run side by side.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm switching to organics soon buy if your going to use Chem feet heavy is the best you'll see. Did you get the sample pack? Their foliar is killer too. In the foliar use 1ml roots 1ml fire and 30 mls foliar mix per quart. The plants love that stuff.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

Damn the spell check on my phone is driving me nuts I meant to say Chem ferts*


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 21, 2016)

Organics makes a lot of sense for you because you are in soil. Organic ferts in dwc often doesn't mix well. 

I don't have a sample pack, but was given a bunch of all their supplements (roots, fire,finish etc.). Figured I'd try them out with the base nutes I have.


----------



## pin head (Jul 22, 2016)

Gorilla Dawg day day 16 of flower.... I never post plants this early flower but figured would with this gal. She is super sticky already and reeks like 3 chems.... Generally a plant having this kind of smell this early in flower is a good sign.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 22, 2016)

I usually only show late flowering pics myself but figured that if I show start to finish it will keep the thread going and generate some interest for you Pin. I plan on updating at least weekly...

Also with east in soil and me in water, you will see them run in 2 different mediums. I am super excited about Slush Puppy.


----------



## pin head (Jul 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I usually only show late flowering pics myself but figured that if I show start to finish it will keep the thread going and generate some interest for you Pin. I plan on updating at least weekly...
> 
> Also with east in soil and me in water, you will see them run in 2 different mediums. I am super excited about Slush Puppy.


For sure bro! I'm excited to see it too!

Here is a pic I took today of a block of the mother in that cross at week 4 and a couple days... Day 30 I beleive...

I still can't say who the mother is but she has the word dog in her tittle and that's not spelt with an 'aw' it its spelt with an 'o'....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I usually only show late flowering pics myself but figured that if I show start to finish it will keep the thread going and generate some interest for you Pin. I plan on updating at least weekly...
> 
> Also with east in soil and me in water, you will see them run in 2 different mediums. I am super excited about Slush Puppy.


I agree it will definitely be cool to see how they both turn out. How are things coming along with the seeds myco?


----------



## pin head (Jul 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I agree it will definitely be cool to see how they both turn out. How are things coming along with the seeds myco?


Almost there...... 
(GG4 x 91 Chem ix)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> People shouldn't sleep on any pack coming from mycotek. Everything is straight fire and I'm sure the people who grow the antifreeze out will be very happy.


Good to hear!

Which ones have you finished that you'd recommend?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Which ones have you finished that you'd recommend?


Havnt finished any myself yet just vegging right now but I've tried the finish product from mycotek himself and everything I tried was killer for sure. I have some hellbreath, slush puppy and tiesel going right now. Ill be documenting the grow on this thread and your more than welcome to follow along and you can see how they turn out.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 24, 2016)

And we're off:


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 24, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And we're off:
> 
> View attachment 3740266


Looking good bro! I'm excited to see how yours turn out. I'm thinking about trying one 5gal bucket dwc to see how it does. Never tried Dwc before so I'm interested to see how it does.


----------



## pin head (Jul 25, 2016)

I have 1 gorilla dawg that is throwing nanners week 3 and had a pollen sac hanging on a lower node so I'm pretty sure I'm going to cull that one. It's conveniently the runt that has the lesser desirable nose. 

The big one with the 3 chems nose on it is all good though so she's staying for the long haul late nanner or not. 

To replace the gorilla dawg I'm culling I'm going to flower a glu fi mom I have because I have back ups in the cloner and I have gotten so many requests for a glu fi cross. 

The glue fi will be hit on August 25th with my gorilla dawg male's pollen so these will be in the pipe line for early October......


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)

Finally got my hands on some fire glue crosses.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 26, 2016)

Slush Puppy chugging along.


----------



## pin head (Jul 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Slush Puppy chugging along.
> 
> View attachment 3742267


That's one healthy plant!


The drop will be happening Sunday night.... 







My packs will all come with the standard 10 seeds per pack.

The hell monkey will have 12 seeds per pack this drop.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 28, 2016)

Here we go! They all popped and are off to the races. I've been waiting for this day for a Lil bit and I'm super excited to see how they finish. Thanks for hooking it up bro it's very much appreciated.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 28, 2016)

I should have mine tomorrow. Looks like we will be doing a few runs together eaatcoast!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 28, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I should have mine tomorrow. Looks like we will be doing a few runs together eaatcoast!


That's awesome bro! It's pretty a cool thing we are the first to run these elite crosses


----------



## pin head (Jul 28, 2016)

Packaging is in.... Now I just have to get everything packed up by Sunday. Here is a couple shots of a Gorilla Dawg Pack.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 29, 2016)

Oooh. Hell Monkey and Gorilla Dawg have arrived.

Popping 2 of each.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Oooh. Hell Monkey and Gorilla Dawg have arrived.
> 
> Popping 2 of each.


That's awesome bro glad to hear. All mime popped super fast are growing quick too. I expect the same for yours. You're going to be pretty happy with those trust me


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 30, 2016)

Definately thinking about grabbing a few of these crosses


----------



## pin head (Jul 30, 2016)

Everything is really to go for tomorrow nights drop...

I made a last minute strain name label change. It looks better and saved me hours in packaging time due to how easy they were to peel and stick.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 30, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Definately thinking about grabbing a few of these crosses


Don't think about it just grab some you can thank me later.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 30, 2016)

pin head said:


> Everything is really to go for tomorrow nights drop...
> 
> I made a last minute strain name label change. It looks better and saved me hours in packaging time due to how easy they were to peel and stick.
> 
> ...


No rest for the wicked bro! If people don't know you and what you do they soon will my friend. Myco is one of the hardest working people I know and I'm sure it will all pay off soon. People are going to be finding keepers left and right in these packs.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 30, 2016)

are there any finished pics of these new releases?


----------



## pin head (Jul 30, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> are there any finished pics of these new releases?


I have the gorilla dawg coming up on week 4. 

She sticky as hell like the glue and smells like 3 chem. 

I'll post some pictures of her in a couple days when I can get caught up and take some photos... 

You can find all my cuts in instagram grown out tho. Check out my feed. @mycotek , you'll find some fire up in that feed.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 30, 2016)

Honestly with the elite genetics you are working with, I don't need pics. But look in the Top Dawg thread too. Pin has posted some great 3chems pictures


----------



## pin head (Jul 30, 2016)

I got 6 out of 6 germ rate on the hell monkey. Popped a few of each strain to make sure everything is viable. 

These were 6 of the worst lookin / smallest seeds in the batch that didn't make the cut and they all still popped. Didn't think the last two in the bottom left were going to but they did last night...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks, I follow on IG and had checked but only saw the parent strains which look great. I just didn't know if there was a test run buried some where's or if this is the test round lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 30, 2016)

All of my seeds were plump tiger stripped healthy looking things. I had zero viability questions looking at them.


I got super stoned last night so I just puy them in paper towels this morning


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 30, 2016)

pin head said:


> That's one healthy plant!
> 
> 
> The drop will be happening Sunday night....
> ...


Where is the drop?


----------



## pin head (Jul 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where is the drop?



The drop will be at 8 pm eastern time zone (USA) tonight on mycotek.org

forums >
medicinal cannabis >

prof's strain index... This is where the update will be right before the drop.. I'll post it around 6 pm..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 31, 2016)

Slush Puppy vegging out....


----------



## pin head (Jul 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Slush Puppy vegging out....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746055


That is one happy looking plant bro!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 31, 2016)

pin head said:


> That is one happy looking plant bro!


I try my best to keep the ladies happy bro.


----------



## pin head (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## pin head (Jul 31, 2016)

I upgraded the sites software yesterday and have had a couple people who didn't get their email confirmations.

I don't have time to fix it right now so if anyone has an issue receiving confirmation email shoot me a PM here and I will manually override it..

The mycotek site security password to register is welcometomyco-tek.org


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 31, 2016)

The drop is live!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just signed up


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 31, 2016)

pin head said:


> View attachment 3746077


Im not able to make à account how I do it it's said I need à pass word


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im not able to make à account how I do it it's said I need à pass word


Send a message to Prof. Pinhead either through email or private message, he'll set you right.


----------



## pin head (Jul 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im not able to make à account how I do it it's said I need à pass word


the password is welcometomyco-tek.org


----------



## pin head (Jul 31, 2016)

Everything is sold out but the GG4 crosses.....


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 31, 2016)

Grabbed the hell monkey and alien antifreeze, both have the pedigree for dank!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## pin head (Aug 2, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3746509


That looks healthy dude! Good job!


update.....

Gorilla dawg day 27 flower.. She looks just like her mom but smells more like 3 chems .... She has an awful lot of resin for just entering week 4... Make sure to expand the image. 



And of course I had to hit the OG Kush Breath 2.0 with my Gorilla Dawg male....

Say hello to Chemodo Breath seeds in the pipeline. This OGKB 2.0 is very pollinated...Again do yourself a favor and expand this pic. You can see all the hairs pulling back and receeding... This is day 27 as well..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 2, 2016)

Both of  my Slush Puppy plants vegging. My hell monkey seeds are starting to pop, so no need to scuff them up. Gorilla Dawg is starting to sprout. Will snap pics once I get them in buckets.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 3, 2016)

His Wifi Alien ! I've seen all the precursors to his genetics and all ripping hot heaters!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 3, 2016)

pin head said:


> That looks healthy dude! Good job!
> 
> 
> update.....
> ...


Chemodo nice


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 3, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> His Wifi Alien ! I've seen all the precursors to his genetics and all ripping hot heaters!!


Glad to see you've joined riu.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 3, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Glad to see you've joined riu.


First forum really haaaa little different but glad be here and thank you!!


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 3, 2016)

3 Chems "Sour n Diesel" keeper for his crosses by self


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 3, 2016)

That 3chems is some straight fire. The flavor is something special, the high too for that matter. There's no way that 3chems male doesn't produce some elite stuff.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 3, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> That 3chems is some straight fire. The flavor is something special, the high too for that matter. There's no way that 3chems male doesn't produce some elite stuff.


Use all elite stuff iln find EliteC keeps and he's very good and skilled at it


----------



## greywind (Aug 3, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> That 3chems is some straight fire. The flavor is something special, the high too for that matter. There's no way that 3chems male doesn't produce some elite stuff.


Well, there are no guarantees in life. But it sure seems to be Subcool's philosophy, "Cross dank with dank, and you'll get dank". I sure wish there were some completed grows of these beans. I'd be all aboard the hype train if that was the case. I love me some good chem. What are packs going for anyway?


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2016)

@pin head I found the forums but where do I buy the gear?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 3, 2016)

greywind said:


> Well, there are no guarantees in life. But it sure seems to be Subcool's philosophy, "Cross dank with dank, and you'll get dank". I sure wish there were some completed grows of these beans. I'd be all aboard the hype train if that was the case. I love me some good chem. What are packs going for anyway?


I feel ya one wanting to see finished grows. Check his ig you can see a lot of his work on there. He's going to be doing more drops down the road so if it makes you feel better you can watch mine and biglittlejohns grow and than decide for yourself. Personally I've seen what he's got so I know these packs have fire in them.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 4, 2016)

There's no guarantee at the roulette table, and I've had my fair share of burns on "reputable" folks. I'm willing to take a chance on someone in the community, we need more of that and less rippage-of-each-other-offage. This dude seems to me, naively admittedly, on top of his shit and I took a shot. I do vaaaaaguely recall perusing his forum a time or two in the past which lended to a bit of comfort I suppose..The genetics are right, everything feels right, pew pew shots fired.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 4, 2016)

greywind said:


> Well, there are no guarantees in life. But it sure seems to be Subcool's philosophy, "Cross dank with dank, and you'll get dank". I sure wish there were some completed grows of these beans. I'd be all aboard the hype train if that was the case. I love me some good chem. What are packs going for anyway?


When did subcool find any dank? every pack seeds a tester for me how it was grown by someone in pictures most likely won't look like yours but herm issues be only concern of anyThing haven't run people get lots of duds. If breed rite and consistant the beans will prevail as keepers


----------



## pin head (Aug 4, 2016)

greywind said:


> Well, there are no guarantees in life. But it sure seems to be Subcool's philosophy, "Cross dank with dank, and you'll get dank". I sure wish there were some completed grows of these beans. I'd be all aboard the hype train if that was the case. I love me some good chem. What are packs going for anyway?



I am a pretty reasonable guy. My packs will be 75 no matter where you get them. At least for now they are and I'm going to try and make sure to keep it as close to that price that I can. Regardless of what genetics is inside the hulls.



rzza said:


> @pin head I found the forums but where do I buy the gear?


you can find the 'super supporter donation' button located inder user upgrades. First option. Can't miss it. If you have a hard time finding it just shoot me a private message and I'll steer you in the right direction. We have the same software as rollitup. You can also just pm me too. Either way you want but using tne account upgrade you can checkout with a credit card if you don't want to use PayPal.. 

There is also another option if you don't want to go through my site. You can swoop them on Instagram thru @heirlooms_genetics


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 4, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> When did subcool find any dank? every pack seeds a tester for me how it was grown by someone in pictures most likely won't look like yours but herm issues be only concern of anyThing haven't run people get lots of duds. If breed rite and consistant the beans will prevail as keepers



I have had 100% germination with my small sample size of Pin' s gear so far. It will be a few weeks before I have anything of substance to show and report.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 6, 2016)

Slush Puppy in veg. Shots of both individually and together.


----------



## pin head (Aug 6, 2016)

Here is an update on the gorilla dawg. She is packing the resin on big time....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 6, 2016)

Damn bigLittlejohn I might have to try a few in Dwc. Those babies are really taking off


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 6, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3751033
> Damn bigLittlejohn I might have to try a few in Dwc. Those babies are really taking off


You mentioned doing 5 gal buckets. I do all my vegging in 2 gal and then switch to 3.5 gal for flower. I will use a 5 gal when I have a really massive root system. But yea, I love dwc because of fast grow times.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 6, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You mentioned doing 5 gal buckets. I do all my vegging in 2 gal and then switch to 3.5 gal for flower. I will use a 5 gal when I have a really massive root system. But yea, I love dwc because of fast grow times.


Damn that would save some room too. I'm not totally positive on how to do Dwc but I'm sure I can figure it. I do my clones in a hydro type system and notice the roots develop crazy fast.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 6, 2016)

My last few runs DWC, coco just outpaced em early on and I cannot wait around for wet feet.


Eastcoasttreez said:


> Damn that would save some room too. I'm not totally positive on how to do Dwc but I'm sure I can figure it. I do my clones in a hydro type system and notice the roots develop crazy fast.


I'd like to hear more on this please?

I've found lately, that stuff takes off quicker in coco, for me vs DWC. Nothing compares to explosive growth once DWC gets rolling ime but side by side the coco has outpaced it (early on) time and time again. Seems to take me awhile to put water feet on em for some reason anymore. Maybe I was more patient early in my DWC days but I'm not as impressed with it as of late.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 6, 2016)

I can certainly help you along eastcoast when you are ready to try it. My experience with coco side by side with dwc is much more explosive growth and a bigger fuller plant by the second week of veg. Usually takes about a week for my roots to hit the water once I put them in buckets.

Gorilla Dawg baby going that I put in buckets today:


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

Just switched my mix to hf coco hf promix. I'll be giving Dwc a shot when I have more room. 100% germ rate only everything I popped. Got same baby gorilla dawgs,hell monkeys and alien antifreeze going right now too. That alien anti freeze is my sleeper I feel like it's going to turn out insane.


----------



## pin head (Aug 9, 2016)

I have the list of stuff I pollinated for the next drop.
*Drop #2 coming late September 16'

-After Eight = Thin Mint (f) X 91 Chem ix (m)

-Chemodo Breath = OGKB 2.0 (f) X GG4 / 3 Chems (m)

-Guerrilla Dawg (f2) = Gorilla Dawg (f) X Gorilla Dawg (m)

-The Missing Link = GG4 (f) X GG4 / 3 Chems (m)

-Dog Cage = GG4 / WiFi OG (f) X GG4/ 3 Chems (m)

-Hell Breath (restock) = OGKB 2.0 X 3 Chems

-Hell Monkey (restock) = GG4 X 91 Chem ix


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 9, 2016)

Coco is 


CannaBruh said:


> My last few runs DWC, coco just outpaced em early on and I cannot wait around for wet feet.
> 
> I'd like to hear more on this please?
> 
> I've found lately, that stuff takes off quicker in coco, for me vs DWC. Nothing compares to explosive growth once DWC gets rolling ime but side by side the coco has outpaced it (early on) time and time again. Seems to take me awhile to put water feet on em for some reason anymore. Maybe I was more patient early in my DWC days but I'm not as impressed with it as of late.


great!! Make sure if use its triple washed !!! Yield flav all there!! What I use and hand feed


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 9, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Coco is
> 
> great!! Make sure if use its triple washed !!! Yield flav all there!! What I use and hand feed


Mix like perlite Coco is naturally more aerated doesn't say mud up the soil so your roots grow much faster in Coco


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Slush Puppy in veg. Shots of both individually and together.
> 
> View attachment 3750964 View attachment 3750965 View attachment 3750966


What's slush puppie?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 9, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> What's slush puppie?


Snow Dog x 3 chems


----------



## pin head (Aug 10, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> What's slush puppie?


Slush puppy was my illegitimate child who has recently been brought to the light..


There will be some..., very very very small,.... extremely limited,... snow dog crosses that may occur in the future...

Only about 80 slush puppy seeds were produced and only 60 of them were let out of the vault....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 10, 2016)

I cannot tell you enough how honored I am that you let some of those come my way. I know I've told you that privately, but I want to say it publicly.

I can tell right now there is nothing but fire here. The smells are so unique when I rub my fingers up the main stem.


----------



## pin head (Aug 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I cannot tell you enough how honored I am that you let some of those come my way. I know I've told you that privately, but I want to say it publicly.
> 
> I can tell right now there is nothing but fire here. The smells are so unique when I rub my fingers up the main stem.


Yea bro... That snow dog cut is quite a special lady. I can't imagine she can lend anything but and excellent terp profile to her offspring......

The gorilla dawg I have is ripe as hell too. That thing is mega greasy like glue but it smells WAY more like chem than the glue...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

All of my slush puppies look the same except one. Very distinct leaves on them must be from the snow. I can't wait to flower them. Hoping to get one good male and female and so I can f2 it for myself to search through them. I have a feeling I'm going to keep the slush puppies around for a long time


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 10, 2016)

Yea. I have the same feeling. Both of mine are fairly uniform, one slightly ahead of the other but I think that is a function of one getting more light than the other as babes.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 10, 2016)

Slush Puppy


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Aug 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I cannot tell you enough how honored I am that you let some of those come my way. I know I've told you that privately, but I want to say it publicly.
> 
> I can tell right now there is nothing but fire here. The smells are so unique when I rub my fingers up the main stem.


Ya your siked!! hard hard cut to get and its Skunk not Sweet as most assume


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 11, 2016)

I am definitely excited.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 11, 2016)

Hell Monkey and Gorilla Dawg each have roots in the water and should be taking off soon. Will get pictures up when they start to show.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Hell Monkey and Gorilla Dawg each have roots in the water and should be taking off soon. Will get pictures up when they start to show.


Nice just got my hell monkey and alien antifreeze today so will be watching your grow of the hell monkey for sure.


----------



## pin head (Aug 13, 2016)

Here a couple shots of my snow dog about a week away from harvest. Fully faded out. Not too shabby for summer grade 

I'll be making a very limited release cross with her this fall. Most likely with the gorilla dawg male....

This plant is one of the tastiest of all time.


----------



## rzza (Aug 13, 2016)

Whats the terp profile on that one?


----------



## pin head (Aug 13, 2016)

rzza said:


> Whats the terp profile on that one?


The snow dog is skunky/sour/chemmy. You can really taste the mass super skunk but she has more tang to her and a chemmyness too... She is pretty much a huge improvement on the Mass Super Skunk IMO... 

I was going to wait till day 40 to update the Gorilla Dawg but took a coupe shots today.

Gorilla Dawg day 37.... Taco Leaf anyone?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 14, 2016)

No sexy flowering pictures yet, but some beautiful Slush Puppy plants in veg plus a root system shot.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 14, 2016)

Gorilla Dawg starting to take off


----------



## pin head (Aug 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Gorilla Dawg starting to take off
> 
> View attachment 3757191


Wow! Holy healthy roots!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 14, 2016)

pin head said:


> Wow! Holy healthy roots!


Yea bro. Healthy roots mean tasty fruits. The nutes I use stain the roots around the 5th week of flowering or so. But they will be a nice pearly white until then.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 17, 2016)

Slush Puppy#1

 

Slush Puppy#2

 

Gorilla Dawg

 

Hell Monkey


----------



## pin head (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!

I harvested more Hell Monkey seeds for next drop.....



And here's the weekly update on the gorilla dawg..... There's a video here 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJWCRG0Bd_-/


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 21, 2016)

Slush Puppy #1 & #2:

 

Slush Puppy #1:

 

Slush Puppy #2:

 

Gorilla Dawg:

 

Hell Monkey:


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 21, 2016)

The 1st pic I posted was a hell monkey that was born with 3 sets of leaves. So far it's held up all the way through.


----------



## pin head (Aug 23, 2016)

*I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *

*All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *


*If you are on instagram you can enter there as well. I am giving away a pack of Hell Monkey there too.*

*And on mycotek.org I am giving away a pack of Hell Monkey so if you enter all three places you have 3 chances to win!*
**


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


Um count me in please!


----------



## pin head (Aug 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Um count me in please!



Request accepted! 

On a side note is it me or is there no option to upload photos? I am missing my upload button?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

Requesting entry please lol



pin head said:


> Request accepted!
> 
> On a side note is it me or is there no option to upload photos? I am missing my upload button?


The upload button is gone bro lol I don't know what happened to it but it's missing on my end too. @sunni what happened to photo upload button at bottom where we reply?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Requesting entry please lol
> 
> 
> 
> The upload button is gone bro lol I don't know what happened to it but it's missing on my end too. @sunni what happened to photo upload button at bottom where we reply?


we are working on the issue at the moment, should be back up soon


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 23, 2016)

requesting entry!


----------



## pin head (Aug 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> we are working on the issue at the moment, should be back up soon


Word.... That's what I figured.

I was hoping I had pissed you guys off or something.


I use the same software at my site. I used to use vbroken. Xenforo is awesome in comparison...


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> Word.... I was hoping I had pissed you guys off or something.
> 
> I use the same software at my site. I used to use vbroken. Xenforo is awesome in comparison...


ya vbulletin broke on us too much traffic here


----------



## pin head (Aug 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> ya vbulletin broke on us too much traffic here


Yea.... I migrated a couple months before you guys. Right when all the shat hit the fan with vbullen. 

I don't have the traffic you guys have but in either case we both made a very good choice with xneforo.


----------



## 806KING (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


I want in also


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


Count me in


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 23, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Southerner (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


I'll take a shot


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Aug 23, 2016)

did I win?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 23, 2016)

Count me in. Someone is going to get lucky. These genetics are straight fire. I can't wait to more people grow them out and actually see how good of a breeder mycotek is


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Aug 23, 2016)

Please count me in Pin head.


----------



## fieldhand (Aug 23, 2016)

Requesting entry please.


----------



## Pie-Eyed Piper (Aug 23, 2016)

May I please?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Count me in. Someone is going to get lucky. These genetics are straight fire. I can't wait to more people grow them out and actually see how good of a breeder mycotek is


Ya if I win, I was going to say send my pack to @akhiymjames since I have these genetics already.


----------



## Pie-Eyed Piper (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm new here. Can someone PLEASE tell me were the like button is before 8PM Thursday? LOL


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Bottom right hand side of every post between post # & reply.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Aug 23, 2016)

Pie-Eyed Piper said:


> I'm new here. Can someone PLEASE tell me were the like button is before 8PM Thursday? LOL


you have to earn a like button with posts and likes of your own.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 23, 2016)

Pie-Eyed Piper said:


> I'm new here. Can someone PLEASE tell me were the like button is before 8PM Thursday? LOL


You gotta get you a lot more posts before you can start liking posts. Go talk bullshit somewhere lol then you should be able to after getting some likes too


----------



## Pie-Eyed Piper (Aug 23, 2016)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You gotta get you a lot more posts before you can start liking posts. Go talk bullshit somewhere lol then you should be able to after getting some likes too


Lmao


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


Requesting entry my good Sir!


----------



## J2M3S (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Please and thank you for the chance.


----------



## bongzillla (Aug 23, 2016)

request entry please


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 23, 2016)

Requesting entry good sir.


----------



## greywind (Aug 23, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


I'd appreciate an entry for this giveaway. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...



Would love to entered. Love your work  keep on making fire my man


----------



## PuraVidaSativa (Aug 24, 2016)

requesting fuego


----------



## Hlusaf (Aug 24, 2016)

pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


Please count me in...


----------



## pin head (Aug 24, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ya if I win, I was going to say send my pack to @akhiymjames since I have these genetics already.





pin head said:


> *I'm giving away 1 pack of Gorilla Dawg seeds as an end of summer promotion! *
> 
> *All you have to do to enter is like this post and post a reply on this thread requesting entry by Thursday 8 pm EST! *
> 
> ...


Everyone that has posted so far consider yourselves entered..

This is the pic I was going to upload yesterday when I first announced the give-a-way. Good luck to everyone who entered so far!


----------



## durbanblue (Aug 25, 2016)

This sounds awesome please count me in.


----------



## pin head (Aug 25, 2016)

durbanblue said:


> This sounds awesome please count me in.


For sure


----------



## comptonchuckz (Aug 25, 2016)

Kick ass!! I want in!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 25, 2016)

Slush Puppy:
 



Hell Monkey:

 

Gorilla Dawg:


----------



## pin head (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks to everyone that took the time to enter. If you didn't win definitely keep your eyes peeled because I will be doing this again in the relatively near future. Probably before the next drop with a pack of one of the new crosses.. 

The winner is @Southerner! Shoot me a DM for details...


----------



## pin head (Aug 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Slush Puppy:
> View attachment 3765633
> 
> View attachment 3765634
> ...



Those couldnt look healthier bro. Man do they move fast in that dwc...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

pin head said:


> Those couldnt look healthier bro. Man do they move fast in that dwc...


I was thinking the same thing. My slush puppies are hf the size in a mix of coco and promix.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

The speed of pure hydro is amazing. I can't wait to get my one plant system going again. Not dwc its recirculating pot in pot in pure perlite but just as good.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 25, 2016)

pin head said:


> Those couldnt look healthier bro. Man do they move fast in that dwc...


Yea man, they are really starting to get greedy too bro. Gonna flip in 2 weeks.

I have some other plants coming down from the flower tent, plus a new light coming in. I think one of these Slush Puppys is a boy. I havent pinched or trained either one at all, just let them do their thing.

Edit: Actually going to flip next week.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

This first mycotek strain to show sex was a male slush puppy for me too. Im holding on to him.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats southerner!

Thanks for a shot pinhead


----------



## Southerner (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks pinhead and everyone, I'm excited to get them in the dirt.


----------



## pin head (Aug 27, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Thanks pinhead and everyone, I'm excited to get them in the dirt.


You're welcome southerner....

I'll def be looking forward to seeing them! 



I hope everyone is having an excellent weekend! 

Here is my weekly gorilla dawg update...

Today is day 52... and she is really stinking badly and starting to fade out a little bit.. . 

 



And here is a pic I posted on IG the other day of some Dog Cage seeds forming in the Glu Fi...







Last but not least I will be giving away a small matte green Santa Cruz Shredder on IG this week. If any of you want a shot at it all you have to do is follow @mycotek, like the contest pic, and tag 3 friends to be entered.... People that tag 5 friends or more get their name entered into the raffle twice.


----------



## durbanblue (Aug 27, 2016)

Congrats southerner, thanks pin head.


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 28, 2016)

Will be keeping an eye on these strains


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 28, 2016)

pin head said:


> You're welcome southerner....
> 
> I'll def be looking forward to seeing them!
> 
> ...


Will be looking out for the give away


----------



## pin head (Aug 28, 2016)

For anyone on IG...... This will be posted up tomorrow. 

tag 5 or more friends and you get your name entered in the raffle twice...


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 28, 2016)

pin head said:


> For anyone on IG...... This will be posted up tomorrow.
> 
> tag 5 or more friends and you get your name entered in the raffle twice...
> 
> ...


Good man


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 29, 2016)

My 2 Gorrilla Dawg plants are drastically different. One is moving very slowly but also seems more of a squat plant. Could be male /female structure issues..I will post up some pictures later.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My 2 Gorrilla Dawg plants are drastically different. One is moving very slowly but also seems more of a squat plant. Could be male /female structure issues..I will post up some pictures later.


Sounds like you got some recessive SourDubb traits coming from the GG4. Hopefully it is a female for you


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 29, 2016)

Here are both my gorilla dawg plants to show what I was talking about earlier.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here are both my gorilla dawg plants to show what I was talking about earlier.
> 
> View attachment 3768781 View attachment 3768782


Is that variegated too?? Hard to tell from pics but if so def a SourDubb trait. Looks good tho the vigorous one def leans to GG4 I can see it all in the leaves. Look forward to seeing more


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Is that variegated too?? Hard to tell from pics but if so def a SourDubb trait. Looks good tho the vigorous one def leans to GG4 I can see it all in the leaves. Look forward to seeing more


Well let's hope for a female then.....from both.


----------



## pin head (Sep 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well let's hope for a female then.....from both.


Fingers crossed....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 1, 2016)

My wife did her best to try and take out my hell monkey. Decided to vaccum and clean my room and knocked over a fixture that was sitting squarely on top of the plant.....basically had the effect of me pinching it but I read her the riot act before letting her know I was probably going to pinch it anyways. lol


----------



## Southerner (Sep 1, 2016)

Just wanted to say that my GorrillaDAwg from the giveaway arrived safe and sound. I was super lucky to win, but pinhead can't give em all away so let's all make sure to support our RIU breeders. Keep a lookout later this month when I pop them, I'll be doing plenty of pictures and what not in the thread with a side by side with my gg#4 cut.


----------



## pin head (Sep 1, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Just wanted to say that my GorrillaDAwg from the giveaway arrived safe and sound. I was super lucky to win, but pinhead can't give em all away so let's all make sure to support our RIU breeders. Keep a lookout later this month when I pop them, I'll be doing plenty of pictures and what not in the thread with a side by side with my gg#4 cut.


They look quite nice next to each other bro.. Come on in and check her out day 56... 2 week flush. The video comes into high focus around 15 seconds in...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 1, 2016)

I flipped the Slush Puppy I think may be a girl. Let the games begin!


----------



## pin head (Sep 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I flipped the Slush Puppy I think may be a girl. Let the games begin!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 1, 2016)

I will flip the other one in about a week (just waiting for the space in the magic tent), just to confirm my suspicions it is a male. Will sadly have to kill it even though it is a great looking plant. No space to flower a male here yet...


----------



## pin head (Sep 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I will flip the other one in about a week (just waiting for the space in the magic tent), just to confirm my suspicions it is a male. Will sadly have to kill it even though it is a great looking plant. No space to flower a male here yet...


Its all good. If we were close enough I'd come inspect him and see if I is worthy enough to take home and and pork his mom.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 3, 2016)

Here is my update for the mycotek gear in my garden.

Hell Monkey
 

Gorilla Dawg #1
 

Gorilla Dawg #2
 

Slush Puppy (veg...will show the other flowering once it shows sex)


----------



## pin head (Sep 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is my update for the mycotek gear in my garden.
> 
> Hell Monkey
> View attachment 3772339
> ...


That slush puppy looks just like snow dog!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 3, 2016)

pin head said:


> That slush puppy looks just like snow dog!


It smells delicious bro. I hope I'm wrong on the sex.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It smells delicious bro. I hope I'm wrong on the sex.


Third pic looks male hope not cN smell a rubber smell to mAles


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 4, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Third pic looks male hope not cN smell a rubber smell to mAles


The third or fourth one? I think it's way early to tell on the third one but in my experience that is showing the least amount of typical male characteristics. 

The fourth one....the Slush Puppy, I agree definitely looks male to me. Which will suck because it smells fire. Seriously thinking about a small 2x2 tent and small led light to just run it and grab some pollen.


----------



## pin head (Sep 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The third or fourth one? I think it's way early to tell on the third one but in my experience that is showing the least amount of typical male characteristics.
> 
> The fourth one....the Slush Puppy, I agree definitely looks male to me. Which will suck because it smells fire. Seriously thinking about a small 2x2 tent and small led light to just run it and grab some pollen.


Bro you don't even need a tent to flower a male and collect pollen....


Closet works. 90 watt light.

Just clone him before you flip him... Once he shows sex get rid of him because he will really make a mess with all those branches.

This is the part where Youll want at least 2 clones to root.

With two rooted if he is a male you can keep one as a father plant and flower the other one before it gets too big... Maybe 6-8 inches tall and in a 2 quart container flower him in a closet. Don't top and lollipop him way up to the top two nodes as he is stretching... Then you just take a small container, I use bead containers, and tap the pollen sacs into them to collect the pollen once in the morning and once at night. Once he gets dropping you'll only need him around a few days and you'll have a couple thousand milligrams of pollen. That is enough to make thousands of seeds....

After collecting you let it sit out over night with 2 or 3 grains of rice in the container up on a high shelf or something out of the way of any air currents from fans, etc. 

In the morning you put the lid on the container and tap the hell out of it with the back end of a butter knife to knock all the pollen out of the pollen sacs. Then you take the lid off the container and use a pair of tweezers and toss the empty pollen sacs in the toilet and flush it... Water nutalizes pollen.

Finally you put the lid back on the container and put it in a vacuum sealed bag and vacuum seal it up with the strain/parent and date written on it then off to the fridge. 

It stays good about 6 months in the fridge stored like that....


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 4, 2016)

pin head said:


> Bro you don't even need a tent to flower a male and collect pollen....
> 
> 
> Closet works. 90 watt light.
> ...


Thanks for the informations bro I will do it next time


----------



## pin head (Sep 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks for the informations bro I will do it next time


Word......


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a small ufo led light I could use too.(If I can find the damn power cord) I could keep it in 2 gal bucket and regulate the size of the plant that way too...the only closet I have available right now is the one I hang and dry in after chop. Going to put some grey matter to this problem. May be making my own beans sooner than I thought.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 4, 2016)

In fact I am going to take cuts of that bitch right now.

Edit: To update everyone on my fuckery, I found the power cord to my light. Whooo hoo.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 4, 2016)

One bent can see a node pistils but alot males go parallel but not always and have a rubbery smell


----------



## pin head (Sep 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> In fact I am going to take cuts of that bitch right now.
> 
> Edit: To update everyone on my fuckery, I found the power cord to my light. Whooo hoo.


Lets get it done dude!



You could even use one of these instead of a bucket...

Home Cheapo bro.... Poke a few air holes and you're good...

Bucket would definitely work too... They generally drop pollen day 14-30 but most start around day 21....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 4, 2016)

When do you usually hit the girls with pollen  3rd -4th week? Do you turn off all your fans while you are hitting them? Do you just hit a branch or two on plants you intend to smoke?


----------



## pin head (Sep 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> When do you usually hit the girls with pollen 3rd -4th week? Do you turn off all your fans while you are hitting them? Do you just hit a branch or two on plants you intend to smoke?


Day 21 is best.... I use an eye smudger with a shot glass. I use a wire tie and mark off the branch abd polinate every flower site from the tie to the top flower on the branch... I turn fans off and leave them off till an hour before lights out. I pollinate right after lights on before it warms up too much. The eye smudger is just like a little paint brush with a rbber tip. It's for make up. For girls. You can press it into the pollen in the shot glass and it sticks to the rubber and then you roll the tip over the flowers you want to polinate.

You'll get a stray seed here and there in the other flowers but nothing that will ruin your crop. The majority of the seed will be in the flowers you painted.

I recommend one kind of pollen per tent though. If you mix pollen in the same tent you are risking unknown crosses happening.

I don't mix. If I have a bunch of 3 chems crosses and gorilla dawg crosses in a drop they are from different tents. That way people don't pay for hell breath seeds and end up getting chemodo seeds from cross contamination....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 4, 2016)

Haha. Since I already strongly suspect this is a male, I said fuck it, took 2 cuts and set up the closet under the 90 w led.

I stripped it of every branch but the top 2 nodes and this male pollen catching experiment is fully underway bro. Usually when I flower a plant I will switch from a 2 gal bucket to 3.5 gallon. In this case I switched to a same sized 2 gal bucket with bloom nutes. Remember I run dwc buckets.

It will be fun figuring out what females to hit with this Slush Puppy male.


----------



## pin head (Sep 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Haha. Since I already strongly suspect this is a male, I said fuck it, took 2 cuts and set up the closet under the 90 w led.
> 
> I stripped it of every branch but the top 2 nodes and this male pollen catching experiment is fully underway bro. Usually when I flower a plant I will switch from a 2 gal bucket to 3.5 gallon. In this case I switched to a same sized 2 gal bucket with bloom nutes. Remember I run dwc buckets.
> 
> It will be fun figuring out what females to hit with this Slush Puppy male.


Welcome to the dark side! 

I remembered that dwc thing after I posted when I was doing something else.... Remember I smoke weed all day ery day! 

Making the cross is the easy part. Naming it is much harder!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm working on pollen from a hellbreath and slush puppy right now. good luck biglittlejohn. I also realized one of my hellbreath I thought might be male is actually female. It showed pistols yesterday


----------



## pin head (Sep 5, 2016)

The Gorilla Dawg came down this morning. I didn't want to let her go 70 days and risk an earthy flavor. She smells very chemmy and I want to keep it that way..

Today was day 62... Here are her final shots. She came out VERY nice.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 5, 2016)

Change of plans. The Slush puppy I flipped earlier is male. I stripped t and replaced the other one in the closet. This one smells better between the 2 and is a bit further along. Time to pop more Slush puppies to find a girl.

Will flip Gorilla Dawg next weekend...then Hell Monkey 2 weeks after that.


----------



## pin head (Sep 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Change of plans. The Slush puppy I flipped earlier is male. I stripped t and replaced the other one in the closet. This one smells better between the 2 and is a bit further along. Time to pop more Slush puppies to find a girl.
> 
> Will flip Gorilla Dawg next weekend...then Hell Monkey 2 weeks after that.



That is good and bad.... Good because are you should get a better male choosing between two... Bad because it sets you back on having a female....


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 5, 2016)

Your crosses look DANK! Keep up the good work dude! Over grow the planet!


----------



## pin head (Sep 5, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Your crosses look DANK! Keep up the good work dude! Over grow the planet!


Thanks man! I'm giving it my best shot.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 5, 2016)

pin head said:


> That is good and bad.... Good because are you should get a better male choosing between two... Bad because it sets you back on having a female....


That's pretty much my take on It. Im actually popping a bean now along with a Sour Tangie bean right now. The way I see it, I won't ever run out of slush puppy beans.


----------



## pin head (Sep 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> That's pretty much my take on It. Im actually popping a bean now along with a Sour Tangie bean right now. The way I see it, I won't ever run out of slush puppy beans.


No, you're def not going to be running out of those bro. You could f1 them and have that stash for quite some time, then f2 that...f3, etc...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 5, 2016)

pin head said:


> No, you're def not going to be running out of those bro. You could f1 them and have that stash for quite some time, then f2 that...f3, etc...


Exactly. I will make f1s and then send you a 10 pack.


----------



## pin head (Sep 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Exactly. I will make f1s and then send you a 10 pack.


Actually I'm high. That is an F2... The slush puppy is an f1... so slush puppy x slush puppy is f2.... I just stoned out and said it wrong in the last post. Ironically I been smoking snow dog all day!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 5, 2016)

Ha.Yea. I been on the Mangerian Skunk all day. Love the way it tastes


----------



## pin head (Sep 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ha.Yea. I been on the Mangerian Skunk all day. Love the way it tastes


Same with snow dog.. Terp city....


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 5, 2016)

pin head said:


> Same with snow dog.. Terp city....


The snow is local sacred goods take care her friends..also got see the Mycotek Gorilla Dawg flowers and knew be good but it's incredible very sour diesel smelling immaculate bud sructure resign and for 75$ !! Out 4 seeds he popped daam 75$!!! For real think that tell a friend lol but really love other breeders some well known like a bodhi but never seen a pack from him this loud yes great building blocks but technically done rite and overall hih grade keeps to use nice work brotha!


----------



## pin head (Sep 9, 2016)

There is another ig give a way this week.... I'm teaming up with my friends at seedsherenow.com and we are hooking it up majorly.... Go check my inatagram feed to enter! Don't miss out!

The seed packs the winner will receive will be 1 Mycotek 'hell monkey' seed pack and 1 Moska seeds 'pink gorilla' seed pack... Good lucky everyone!

Entery deadline by Friday sept 16th


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 9, 2016)

1 Pack ea Hell Mint and Alien anti freeze in 10 mins !!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 10, 2016)

Just flipped Gorilla Dawg (GG pheno)

  

Here is a pic of my Slush Puppy Male


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 16, 2016)

My mycotek plants vegging out.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 25, 2016)

I havent updated in a while mostly due to pulling lots of males but here are Hell Monkey beginning its 2nd week & my Sour Dubb pheno of Gorilla Dawg not showing sex yet.


----------



## rzza (Sep 26, 2016)

So what kind of m/f ratios are we finding? I have one of each a month into veg, hell monkey, gorilla dawg, hell breath. Hoping for 3 girls!


----------



## rzza (Sep 26, 2016)

pin head said:


> There is another ig give a way this week.... I'm teaming up with my friends at seedsherenow.com and we are hooking it up majorly.... Go check my inatagram feed to enter! Don't miss out!
> 
> The seed packs the winner will receive will be 1 Mycotek 'hell monkey' seed pack and 1 Moska seeds 'pink gorilla' seed pack... Good lucky everyone!
> 
> ...


Love Fragle Rock!


----------



## pin head (Sep 27, 2016)

rzza said:


> So what kind of m/f ratios are we finding? I have one of each a month into veg, hell monkey, gorilla dawg, hell breath. Hoping for 3 girls!


I had 2 to 1 female/male ratio on the gorilla dawgs.....

Chem 91 ix by tds I got the opposite I got 66% male 33% female ... never know what the die will give you until you roll....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2016)

Won a pack of The Missing Link(GG4 x GG4/3 Chems) and got some extra fire thrown in. Really appreciate @pin head for showing me so much love


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Won a pack of The Missing Link(GG4 x GG4/3 Chems) and got some extra fire thrown in. Really appreciate @pin head for showing me so much love
> 
> View attachment 3791003


after 8 has my attention


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> after 8 has my attention


Hell yea that's the one for me too. Tek knows how much I like cookies so Thin Mints x 91Chem IX should be fuegoooo!!!! I'm gonna smoke some Thin Mints when I get home from work too


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 27, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> after 8 has my attention


Haha me too. I am either popping that or chemodo breath next.

@pin head sent me a similar package


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 1, 2016)

Hell Monkey:


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Where/how do we buy these?


----------



## pin head (Oct 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Where/how do we buy these?


You can get them when they drop on instagram through @heirlooms_genetix

My gear will also at seedherenow soon but I'm not sure if that will start this drop or next yet... I'll announce that stuff here, instagram, and my site Before the drop.... should be in a week or so give or take a couple days...


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Sweet. Is seedsherenow a US bank? 

I do not undersatnd IG so I would be interested in actually buying from a site.

Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## pin head (Oct 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Sweet. Is seedsherenow a US bank?
> 
> I do not undersatnd IG so I would be interested in actually buying from a site.
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.


Yea, they are one of the bigger more reputable US banks. 

IG is instagram.... watch the thread. Like I said I will update this week sometime..


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry meant i dont understand how Instagram works. All i see are stupid pictures of seeds. No way to buy them. No buy here, add to cart, nothing just a bunch of pics of seeds and people smoking weed. Not necessarily your IG but all the ones I have tried to look and buy.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 1, 2016)

Just realized my earlier pic was gorilla dawg, sour dubb pheno.

Here is the Hell Monkey


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 2, 2016)

Hellbreath different phenos


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 2, 2016)

GorillaDawg! People who slept will be kicking themselves; )


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 2, 2016)

My Gorilla Dawg female is the Sour Dubb pheno. It has been slow to do everything. Slow to show sex, slow to take off in veg. Took 14 days to show sex, for example.

I know it's going to be fire though. I'm planning a 70 day run on her.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 2, 2016)

Here's my Hellmint boy getting aroused being near all the pretty ladies


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 7, 2016)

Here is Hell Monkey


----------



## pin head (Oct 10, 2016)

The Drop will be later this week.

The Vendors will be seedsherenow.com and heilrooms_genetix... And most likely Shoe too.... I'll come back and post when i know more.

The Following crosses will be in the drop:

*-After Eight = Thin Mint (f) X 91 Chem ix (m)
-Chemodo Breath = OGKB 2.0 (f) X GG4 / 3 Chems (m)
-Gorilla Dawg = GG4 X 3 Chems
-Guerrilla Dawg(f2) = Gorilla Dawg (f) X Gorilla Dawg (m)
-The Missing Link = GG4 (f) X GG4 / 3 Chems (m)
-Dog Cage = GG4 / WiFi OG (f) X GG4 / 3 Chems (m)
-Hell Breath = OGKB 2.0 (f) X 3 Chems (m)
-Hell Monkey = GG4 (f) X 91 Chem ix (m)*


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 14, 2016)

Giveaway Winner


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2016)

I can't find a lot of info online regarding the 91 chem ix. What traits does it have? I just transplanted my female Hell Monkey into a 45gal smart pot. She's gonna get BIG!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 14, 2016)

Found a phenom killer pheno in the Hellbreath. Waiting for that drop.

91 chem ix I dunno but if I had to take a stab I'd say something like....

Stardawg 91 is (Stardawg x chem 91 bx)
Chem 91 bx is
(('91 skVA x ('91 skVA x Tresdawg))
---------------------------^ = ONYCD

If I had to guess I'd guess it's an IX of the chem '91 bx, but this is a guess... 

**edit, after looking at the Myco-Tek "TopDawg Strain Index" (great resource btw and thanks @pin head)
I can confirm, the '91 Chem IX is the bx to the bx. so it might look something like this;

(('91skVA x ('91skVA x Tres)) x (('91skVA x ('91skVA x Tres))


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice, thanks for checking into that! These strains are all new to me, so how does that translate in the garden? I'm curious what to expect in terms of size, structure, feed etc. My only female was a Hell Monkey and it really shows no traits from GG4. No leaf twist or purple stems and far more compact.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 14, 2016)

Expect Hell monkey to be vigorous and it will stretch. Currently it is the talle st thing in my garden currently. Here is a shot at Day 21


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2016)

Very nice, thanks. How is the odor?


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2016)

Looking for suggestions, I have 2 males: hell breath and gorilla dawg. I have two females GG4 and hell monkey. You guys are familiar with all the strains I have. My question is what should I cross? The two males seem quite identical. Very compact and bushy with the bottom most branches competing to out grow the main stalk. I'm pretty sure I want to use my GG4 female. Could I brush pollen from multiple strains onto a couple buds and cover them and tag them and keep them separate? Could mother hold two separate strains simultaneously? That seems pretty incredible if its possible. So one budding plant, pollen from two males brushed on separate branches, bagged and tagged.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 14, 2016)

You can sure do this, multiple strains one mother concept. The only struggle is knowing 100% which beans came from which father with more than one type of pollen flying around. Even using camel brushes, you're not going to be able to lock down "you mr pollen go here, and not here, and you other type of mr pollen stay off this branch", no I don't think so.

I'd only do this in a "no other options" scenario. If you can, put one of the boys on hold or isolate, and even pollen travels and there's no guarantee without having only 1 male.

As far as choosing and which to use, that is what makes each choice unique to the "chucker/breeder". Only you can make those decisions for you, and whatever comes from it will reflect on those choices.


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks. I can definitely save the pollen from one and wait for a few months. I appreciate the answer.


----------



## pin head (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry about the delay for anyone waiting but I'll be dropping next week. I'll be back to post and let you know what day. It has taken a little longer for me to get to everything than I had anticipated.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 15, 2016)

rzza said:


> Very nice, thanks. How is the odor?


Right now there isnt much nose to it but it kinda smells like glue with chemmy hints. It really eats up the cal mag.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 15, 2016)

Hellbreath phenos hf way there


----------



## pin head (Oct 18, 2016)

*The drop is going to be Friday at 12 pm pacific time*
* *

*Some plans have changed regarding vending. *

*All mycotek seeds will now be *
*available exclusively through -> www.seedsherenow.com*
*



*


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 18, 2016)

Hell Monkey


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 19, 2016)

rzza said:


> I can't find a lot of info online regarding the 91 chem ix. What traits does it have? I just transplanted my female Hell Monkey into a 45gal smart pot. She's gonna get BIG!!


Its 91 x91bx 91bx is 91 x Tres


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Its 91 x91bx 91bx is 91 x Tres


Sup HeirLoom. How you doing brother?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Its 91 x91bx 91bx is 91 x Tres


The wizard of cannabis knowledge


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Sup HeirLoom. How you doing brother?


Yoiii whats up East James Myco Little John rest kind folk out there thanks kind words and all! Be back better then before! Bless u all


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 19, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> Yoiii whats up East James Myco Little John rest kind folk out there thanks kind words and all! Be back better then before! Bless u all


There you go bro way to have a positive outlook on life I'm sure you will and I'm looking forward to it. Can't keep good people down for long. Stay safe out there brother


----------



## Odin* (Oct 20, 2016)

@pin head How's it going, buddy? I have a question, or two. The "Thin Mint" in your "After Eight", what's the story behind that one? Have any pics of her?

Looking forward to your drop. If I'm fortunate enough to get my hands on some of your beans, I'll be sure to post up glamour shots when they get pretty.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 20, 2016)

Odin* said:


> .. If I'm fortunate enough to get my hands on some of your beans, ...
> 
> Thanks in advance.



you won't be disappointed


----------



## Odin* (Oct 21, 2016)

Mycotek drop is up on Seedsherenow! 

Grabbed the Hellbreath. Would have gotten the "After Eight" also, but I have a lot of GSC crosses.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 21, 2016)

You have chosen, wiiiiiisely @Odin*

I have a knockout Hellbreath gal seeded up right now with Hellmint, she's kicking the shit out of the Stardawg IX of the same age loaded up with the same Hellmint pollen.

*This is not a slight in any way towards JJ/TopDawg, in anyway, but a hat tip for Myco-Tek


----------



## Odin* (Oct 21, 2016)

@CannaBruh Thanks, I believe so. Can't wait to get these beans "dirty".

I've got plans for these  (with permission from their creator, of course, @pin head ).


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 21, 2016)

I had 4x Hellbreath in the cart, the internet fuckery of today had screwed up some things and caused a hiccup for my payment...

Was able to snag the last Hellbreath though, sorry guys if you missed out, but you really missed out. Take a stab at that Chemodobreath, if there was more than 1 left I'd snag it, but would rather spread the love, grab that ho like now!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 22, 2016)

Hellbreath purple pheno last pic green pheno


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 22, 2016)

Hellbreath knocked up full of seeds


----------



## Odin* (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for the glamour shots @Eastcoasttreez. Looking forward to posting up some of my own.

@CannaBruh I hear ya. I was refreshing SHN and checking "Genetics" starting @11am. Got a little excited when the "Mycotek" page appeared, but was "blank". Didn't want to waste even a second trying to add more than 1 to the cart. By the time I was done, there were only 2 left. I figured trying to add more than were available could fuck me out of getting any. Happy with a pack, sure I'll find the fire I'm looking for.

@pin head Thank you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 22, 2016)

@pin head killed the drop!!! Only Gorilla Dawg, Guerilla Dawg F2 and Hell Monkey are left.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @pin head killed the drop!!! Only Gorilla Dawg, Guerilla Dawg F2 and Hell Monkey are left.


Yea and those are some of the most fire strains he has. Be very surprised if those dont sell out soon too.

 
Hell Monkey.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 22, 2016)

@Eastcoasttreez that looks great! Cannot wait to take down some Hellbreath. The structure of my gal is more boulder, dense, like pistils squeezing through from layers underneath. Dense, chemy, but kind of reminds me of SVF bud structure only much larger. I'll put up side by sides with the Stardawg IX for reference. The Stardawg is flame, just the bud size is underwhelming next to the Hellbreath, kinda like @BigLittlejohn's Hellmonkey, just loaded up on large resin heads.


----------



## Mamboo_7 (Oct 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Hell MonkeyView attachment 3808527


Nice john!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 22, 2016)

Mamboo_7 said:


> Nice john!


Thanks Mamboo!

Good to see you on Riu. Welcome.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 22, 2016)

Mamboo welcome to the riu fam glad you joined also. Mamboo is super good dude for people that don't know you'll come to find out. Really knowledgeable too.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 22, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> @Eastcoasttreez that looks great! Cannot wait to take down some Hellbreath. The structure of my gal is more boulder, dense, like pistils squeezing through from layers underneath. Dense, chemy, but kind of reminds me of SVF bud structure only much larger. I'll put up side by sides with the Stardawg IX for reference. The Stardawg is flame, just the bud size is underwhelming next to the Hellbreath, kinda like @BigLittlejohn's Hellmonkey, just loaded up on large resin heads.


Post some pics brother. I have four more in veg and 3 that just hit bloom. Looking forward to other phenos.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 22, 2016)

Myco Spears flushing


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Oct 22, 2016)

GlueFi Teker! 32%


----------



## pin head (Oct 22, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @CannaBruh Thanks, I believe so. Can't wait to get these beans "dirty".
> 
> I've got plans for these  (with permission from their creator, of course, @pin head ).


I encourage breeding. Just don't recreate my crosses or f2 them and rip me off. Out crossing is fine.


----------



## Odin* (Oct 22, 2016)

pin head said:


> I encourage breeding. Just don't recreate my crosses or f2 them and rip me off. Out crossing is fine.


I'm not looking to walk your path, I'll blaze my own trail. (Your blessing is appreciated)

The "Stud" will be tapping the asses of my finest females. Bud porn guaranteed.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 22, 2016)

Hellbreath all knocked up can't wait


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 23, 2016)

Hellbreath on the right, loaded up with "Breathmints" (Hellbreath x Hellmint)


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 23, 2016)

Left to right
Stardawg IX (4/16)
Hellbreath (first drop)


----------



## pin head (Oct 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> I'm not looking to walk your path, I'll blaze my own trail. (Your blessing is appreciated)
> 
> The "Stud" will be tapping the asses of my finest females. Bud porn guaranteed.







I'll be looking forward it! 




CannaBruh said:


> Hellbreath on the right, loaded up with "Breathmints" (Hellbreath x Hellmint)


That name is awesome.... Lovely looking Hell Breath!


----------



## Odin* (Oct 27, 2016)

These came yesterday. 









@pin head Thanks for giving us the heads up on your drop.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 27, 2016)

Serious flame in them beans man

I found my "keeper" popping only 1, the rest of the pack is in "the vault"


----------



## Odin* (Oct 27, 2016)

@CannaBruh Damn, I can't wait to get these crackin'.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 27, 2016)

My Hellbreath & Stardawg above are both living in 8oz solo cups, just to give you frame of reference for root-zone vs kola tops.



> That name is awesome.... Lovely looking Hell Breath!


Thank you Prof! The parents are both your making, feel free to use it if you want to do that cross in the future.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 27, 2016)

I should pop my Hell Breath beans. I popped Chemodo Breath first. Pretty soon mycotek gear may be 90% of my garden.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 27, 2016)

Hell Monkey at Day 37 or 38


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 27, 2016)

^ makes me wanna pop mine! 

did some splurging on Ocean Grown gear but most of that is vaulted now after the first Myco-Tek beans I've seen finish... whew doggy


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 27, 2016)

I had some ph issues on this gal that I finally figured out so some of that leaf ugliness will go away as I finish this hot mama


----------



## pin head (Oct 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I had some ph issues on this gal that I finally figured out so some of that leaf ugliness will go away as I finish this hot mama



She looks great!


----------



## pin head (Oct 29, 2016)

Seedsherenow has been restocked


----------



## Odin* (Oct 29, 2016)

@pin head I got the word early yesterday. By the time I checked, there was only 1 Hell Breath left. Someone nabbed it before I could "Checkout".


Sellin' like hot cakes. (Lucky I got one in the first drop)


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 29, 2016)

Chemodo Breath still in stock OGKB 2.0 x Gorilla Dawg


----------



## pin head (Oct 30, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @pin head I got the word early yesterday. By the time I checked, there was only 1 Hell Breath left. Someone nabbed it before I could "Checkout".
> 
> 
> Sellin' like hot cakes. (Lucky I got one in the first drop)





akhiymjames said:


> Chemodo Breath still in stock OGKB 2.0 x Gorilla Dawg



Yea the cookie crosses can't seem to keep themselves on the shelves. Gorilla Dawg and Dog Cage sell out fast too..


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea the cookie crosses can't seem to keep themselves on the shelves. Gorilla Dawg and Dog Cage sell out fast too..


Missing Link too bro the GG4 BX is fire


----------



## pin head (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Missing Link too bro the GG4 BX is fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

Chemodo Breath coming to life. Welcome to the world baby lol

 

After 8s are still trying lol. Gonna give them to the end of the week fingers crossed.


----------



## pin head (Oct 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Chemodo Breath coming to life. Welcome to the world baby lol
> 
> View attachment 3818163
> 
> After 8s are still trying lol. Gonna give them to the end of the week fingers crossed.


You better pull up a cot.. Those are some seriously slow genetics coming from the ogkb 2.0 side..


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 30, 2016)

Speaking of slow, my single Alien Antifreeze sure is taking her sweet time. Hellbreath is almost finished flowering and AA still not showing sex. Smells more of kush and not chem much at all. This one I did have to manually remove the shell and membrane as the tap root got hung up in the membrane and didn't want to bust through. Probably wouldn't have made it without the invasive procedure, and the slow vigor is a result of that? It seems to have responded well to a switch in photo-period and has really picked up the growth rate. 

Lost both gorilladawg magicmarker and onions to fungus gnats. Those little buggers are nothing to ignore. Very sad as the magic marker was probably the loudest smelling young plant I've seen if not ever at least in a long time.


----------



## pin head (Oct 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Speaking of slow, my single Alien Antifreeze sure is taking her sweet time. Hellbreath is almost finished flowering and AA still not showing sex. Smells more of kush and not chem much at all. This one I did have to manually remove the shell and membrane as the tap root got hung up in the membrane and didn't want to bust through. Probably wouldn't have made it without the invasive procedure, and the slow vigor is a result of that? It seems to have responded well to a switch in photo-period and has really picked up the growth rate.
> 
> Lost both gorilladawg magicmarker and onions to fungus gnats. Those little buggers are nothing to ignore. Very sad as the magic marker was probably the loudest smelling young plant I've seen if not ever at least in a long time.


Yea that def slows them down but if you are patient they usually catch up eventually.

Have you looked into nematodes? I used to have a gnat problem and I tried everything but in the end nematodes... a continuous feed of nematodes... it's the only way to really eradicate the fuckers when you are an organic grower.....

Hell breath is sold out for a couple months until I make more stock....


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks @pin head, would you recommend any nematode in particular?

I've hit them with about everything, BTi (microbelift), drought, tanglefoot, gnatnix, eucalyptus soap (kills hornets on contact), removing coco from pot and manually removing with tweezers any visible larvae... they are relentless. Small traps of coffee & creme/milk will catch adults, but haven't fully eradicated yet... little bastards.

Happy to report Hellbreath rooted and reveg'd (took a lower branch deep into flower once I realized she was nice)


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks @pin head, would you recommend any nematode in particular?
> 
> I've hit them with about everything, BTi (microbelift), drought, tanglefoot, gnatnix, eucalyptus soap (kills hornets on contact), removing coco from pot and manually removing with tweezers any visible larvae... they are relentless. Small traps of coffee & creme/milk will catch adults, but haven't fully eradicated yet... little bastards.
> 
> Happy to report Hellbreath rooted and reveg'd (took a lower branch deep into flower once I realized she was nice)


Some crop cover will help that too. Glad you got the Hell Breath to root and reveg that shit is fuego


----------



## pin head (Oct 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks @pin head, would you recommend any nematode in particular?
> 
> I've hit them with about everything, BTi (microbelift), drought, tanglefoot, gnatnix, eucalyptus soap (kills hornets on contact), removing coco from pot and manually removing with tweezers any visible larvae... they are relentless. Small traps of coffee & creme/milk will catch adults, but haven't fully eradicated yet... little bastards.
> 
> Happy to report Hellbreath rooted and reveg'd (took a lower branch deep into flower once I realized she was nice)


Yea. Been through a couple of those. They don't work. You got to use nematodes if you want rid of the fuckers permenently. If you let up they'll show right back up. Put them into all of the water you water your plants with. About a 1/2 teaspoon per 5 gallon bucket. Continuously. The first time you hit everything use a half a package. After that just the 1/2 teaspoon maintenance sized doses. The other thing you'll want that go hand and hand with nematodes is yellow sticky fly traps. Almost all organic soil comes with flies. Its just the way it goes. This is why you need the nematodes around always because you want them in EVERY pot with new soil.. Clones, up potting, nematodes nematodes nematodes... The sticky traps catch any stray adults and the nematode population in the soil will devour all larvae and eggs.

I use arbico organics sf attack
I recommend ordering a garden size box every 2 weeks. Don't let yourself run out of them. Place your orders before Wednesdays for same week delivery. They only ship mon-wed. Heres the link..... http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/nemattack-beneficial-nematodes-sf-steinernema-feltiae


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 2, 2016)

Terp preview, couldn't resist squeezing up on a Hellbreath nug. Straight up OG dense, I mean it's friggin' dense, squished her real good and she's rock solid. 

Very sticky. My fingers smell of Cointreau and wet paint, like wet paint orange liqueur. Reminds me of an OG for sure. There's some subtle chem tones in there, but they are subtle, more of the presence, that gassy fuel than the smell. Only slight breathy, mothballs but sweet mothballs that go back to that weird wet paint smell. 

Photos when I get time. Can't wait to run this girl properly in some DWC.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 2, 2016)

Hell Monkey


----------



## pin head (Nov 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Hell Monkey
> 
> View attachment 3821370 View attachment 3821371


Beautiful shots! She looks so much like 91


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 3, 2016)

pin head said:


> Beautiful shots! She looks so much like 91


With a bit of GG mixed you killed this one bro fareal


----------



## pin head (Nov 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> With a bit of GG mixed you killed this one bro fareal


Thanks bro!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Nov 3, 2016)

some hellbreath both phenos


----------



## pin head (Nov 4, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3822266 View attachment 3822265 some hellbreath both phenos


How many days did you chop her at?


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2016)

Get ready for Monkey breath! The female HM is over two months into veg right now (in 45 gallon pots) just waiting for Hell breath male to drop some pollen. This is gonna be the biggest Hell Monkey you've ever seen! I also picked up some dog cage on that last drop, it just came in the mail.


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2016)

I notice that she is much hardier, robust and just thicker than gg4 with less branching. I expect some healthy size buds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 7, 2016)

My Hellmint boy never dropped pollen on his own, even at death, bananas are holding tight so ended up letting him run on out to die. All of the Breathmints that were made, were made by manually breaking open the bananas from the Hellmint over top of the Hellbreath. Seeds took, but will they even be viable? Not had a male do that to me as I can recall, anyone else? The other male I keep (Chem D x C99) spits straight dust clouds.

Update on the fungus gnat situation:
@pin head beers are on me brother, those nematodes are having their way with my gnat problem so thanks very much for that. Have been fighting them since June. Only a random adult flyer seen here and there, nothing in the soil but tiny nematode buddies. How long will they live on in the soil without a host? Already noticed they stick around even after medium is dried up some.

Hellbreath... oh man, I haven't been excited about a plant like this since an S1 from an SVF run, and of course the Chem D. This Hellbreath is very "beaster" OG looking. Knocker buds on her and she's fully beaned up in an 8oz dixie... yea I think she passes the "entry triage" to the garden test.  Leaf to calyx ratio is a trimmer's dream, like seriously gonna be 2 fans and a few tips and done. I thought she was finishing up, but she's still spitting groupings of pistils in squid formation. The beans will be the deciding factor, otherwise she will run 'til "dead on stick"


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2016)

Nematodes are the best, they just fixed my aphid issue too. I'm very thankful for those things! I think my plants responded to it as well, I have never seen such an explosion of growth. I used them twice within about 2 to 3 weeks, the second time was just to be safe as I already saw the issue was cleared up. I'll buy the todes every single round from here on out. Shit it's 20 bucks and a great beneficial.


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2016)

So my buddy came over today with two packs of beans. One missing link and one dog cage. I'm al excited, I take them out of the packages and throw the pacages away just assuming that the actual container inside was labeled. I see that they are not  lol So between the two I did notice one distinquishable trait among them and that is one has 11 beans and they are small and one has big huge beasters and theres 12. Does that tell you anything?


----------



## pin head (Nov 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> My Hellmint boy never dropped pollen on his own, even at death, bananas are holding tight so ended up letting him run on out to die. All of the Breathmints that were made, were made by manually breaking open the bananas from the Hellmint over top of the Hellbreath. Seeds took, but will they even be viable? Not had a male do that to me as I can recall, anyone else? The other male I keep (Chem D x C99) spits straight dust clouds.
> 
> Update on the fungus gnat situation:
> @pin head beers are on me brother, those nematodes are having their way with my gnat problem so thanks very much for that. Have been fighting them since June. Only a random adult flyer seen here and there, nothing in the soil but tiny nematode buddies. How long will they live on in the soil without a host? Already noticed they stick around even after medium is dried up some.
> ...





rzza said:


> Nematodes are the best, they just fixed my aphid issue too. I'm very thankful for those things! I think my plants responded to it as well, I have never seen such an explosion of growth. I used them twice within about 2 to 3 weeks, the second time was just to be safe as I already saw the issue was cleared up. I'll buy the todes every single round from here on out. Shit it's 20 bucks and a great beneficial.


The trick is consistency with them. But especially in the beginning with all new soil. I keep it on hand at all times. Every new clone and up pot gets them... Its a cycle thing. You get the feel for how much you need as maintenance. I order 2 times a month generally...


----------



## pin head (Nov 7, 2016)

rzza said:


> So my buddy came over today with two packs of beans. One missing link and one dog cage. I'm al excited, I take them out of the packages and throw the pacages away just assuming that the actual container inside was labeled. I see that they are not  lol So between the two I did notice one distinquishable trait among them and that is one has 11 beans and they are small and one has big huge beasters and theres 12. Does that tell you anything?


Post a pic. I can likely tell them apart... Dog Cage were def bigger than missing link tho... And I'm pretty sure put 12 in the dog cage becuse I had more of them than the missing link..... The missing link have crazy tiger stripes on a lot of them too, very small, and are football shaped...


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the reply. It looks like I got it backwards, the little ones had more.


----------



## pin head (Nov 7, 2016)

rzza said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply. It looks like I got it backwards, the little ones had more. View attachment 3825431


def looks like missing link on left..... 


These are missing link seeds....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 7, 2016)

Hell Monkey Day 50


----------



## rzza (Nov 8, 2016)

That looks exactly like the picture on seedsherenow.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 8, 2016)

rzza said:


> That looks exactly like the picture on seedsherenow.


Yea mine looks almost exactly like the version @pin head showed me.

I havent seen the latest pics shn has up but this strain seems Pretty uniform.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2016)

Chemodo Brath seedling moving right along. @pin head says they're slow I don't see it 

Chemodo Breath #1-4 one week after popping above ground


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 8, 2016)

I have 2 Chemodo going 1 is moving fast and the other slow. Here they are:


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 9, 2016)

Lookin good


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 9, 2016)

Day 54 bud shots of Hell Monkey:


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 10, 2016)

Lower nug action on the Hellbreath


----------



## dirtWeevil (Nov 11, 2016)

Fuck I can't wait til my hell monkey is done! Mine are all pregnant with gorilla dawg pollen I'm super excited to see what's coming down the line. I posted a journal on them a minute ago http://rollitup.org/t/mycotek-hell-monkey-hell-mint-th-seeds-akorn.926381/#post-13125308 

Big thanks to pinhead for the beans! Definitely will be a huge help to my brain


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 12, 2016)

Here is a shot of Hell Monkey I took today a t day 56:


----------



## dirtWeevil (Nov 17, 2016)

a hell mint spire this morning


----------



## MadGeneticist (Nov 27, 2016)

pin head said:


> Seedsherenow has been restocked


Just picked up a pack of your Gorilla Dawg. When do you expect Chemodo Breath to be back in stock? Thanks!


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey @pin head , no more Alien Antifreeze? 

Was just meandering through the garden and she caught my eye. Gunning for the #1 spot in the frost department. She reminds me of the white a lot, no chem to be found in this one either which is not common with what little of the Myco-Tek gear I've popped. 

Straight lemon lime skittles I'll get photos up when I can take some decent ones


----------



## pin head (Nov 27, 2016)

MadGeneticist said:


> Just picked up a pack of your Gorilla Dawg. When do you expect Chemodo Breath to be back in stock? Thanks!


This one is out of stock right now. I will be remaking it in one of the next couple seed batches for sure. 



CannaBruh said:


> Hey @pin head , no more Alien Antifreeze?
> 
> Was just meandering through the garden and she caught my eye. Gunning for the #1 spot in the frost department. She reminds me of the white a lot, no chem to be found in this one either which is not common with what little of the Myco-Tek gear I've popped.
> 
> Straight lemon lime skittles I'll get photos up when I can take some decent ones


I'm remaking this one in the next batch actually. The plant that will be pollinated is in veg now... And yea, its one of the only non chemmy crosses I've made....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 28, 2016)

def wil be grabbing alien antifreeze..seen your IG post..packs with printed logo ..so one should expect similar packaging like topdawgs are with his logo printed on them?


----------



## pin head (Nov 28, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> def wil be grabbing alien antifreeze..seen your IG post..packs with printed logo ..so one should expect similar packaging like topdawgs are with his logo printed on them?


Yea, they'll be printed on like the topdawg ones but I'm not sure yet if I'm going to use white. I may use blue or black instead. I'll have to wait until I get samples made and can see how they look before making any final decisions on the actual color of the package itself.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 29, 2016)

Can anyone who has tried the OGKB 2.0 describe to me its smell/flavor? I can't place it, it's good, it has a somewhat familiarity, but new at the same time. I keep going to licorice, but I hate licorice, but it has that deep not quite peppery spicey but spices of anise maybe, wtf is that?



**updates
ok I finally think I nailed the familiarity of it. Unlit vanilla incense sticks. Mmmmm


----------



## pin head (Nov 29, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Can anyone who has tried the OGKB 2.0 describe to me its smell/flavor? I can't place it, it's good, it has a somewhat familiarity, but new at the same time. I keep going to licorice, but I hate licorice, but it has that deep not quite peppery spicey but spices of anise maybe, wtf is that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I smell sour raisins. OGKB 2.0 is very flavorful. Sweet and sour but definitely a funky grape/raisin type a thing going on...


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 2, 2016)

pin head said:


> Yea. Been through a couple of those. They don't work. You got to use nematodes if you want rid of the fuckers permenently. If you let up they'll show right back up. Put them into all of the water you water your plants with. About a 1/2 teaspoon per 5 gallon bucket. Continuously. The first time you hit everything use a half a package. After that just the 1/2 teaspoon maintenance sized doses. The other thing you'll want that go hand and hand with nematodes is yellow sticky fly traps. Almost all organic soil comes with flies. Its just the way it goes. This is why you need the nematodes around always because you want them in EVERY pot with new soil.. Clones, up potting, nematodes nematodes nematodes... The sticky traps catch any stray adults and the nematode population in the soil will devour all larvae and eggs.
> 
> I use arbico organics sf attack
> I recommend ordering a garden size box every 2 weeks. Don't let yourself run out of them. Place your orders before Wednesdays for same week delivery. They only ship mon-wed. Heres the link..... http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/nemattack-beneficial-nematodes-sf-steinernema-feltiae


Thank you for posting this @pin head . I got my triple/three specie nematode pack from Arbico, and am about to dose all my plants now. Pretty sure i have some type of root aphid, but whatever they are, they about to get their shit pushed in! Kinda weird that they seem to prefer certain plants....I mean i have strains that they will not fuck with/or not really effect, but others they will destroy. Just realized that i have had them for a while...thought some plants wanted to be watered less, but it was really these little fuckers.


----------



## pin head (Dec 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thank you for posting this @pin head . I got my triple/three specie nematode pack from Arbico, and am about to dose all my plants now. Pretty sure i have some type of root aphid, but whatever they are, they about to get their shit pushed in! Kinda weird that they seem to prefer certain plants....I mean i have strains that they will not fuck with/or not really effect, but others they will destroy. Just realized that i have had them for a while...thought some plants wanted to be watered less, but it was really these little fuckers.


For sure dude,..... They will def wipe those bastards out too.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 7, 2016)

hell mint day 52, this one is one of my all time favorites, the density is very good, even the buds that are hidden from light are relatively dense and frosty


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't know why but I feel like there à lot of breeder here their strain will worth $$$ in the future because people will discover them too late thanks to all rollitup breeder that breeding tomorow gear!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 7, 2016)

I know right !!


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 8, 2016)

zoom in on this one if you can, still four weeks of frosting to go!

you couldn't ask for a better structure than this, the stem coverage is perfect, my only regret is not getting them in the screen sooner, I didn't have my tent until they were a handful to scrog.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)

dirtWeevil said:


> View attachment 3848854 zoom in on this one if you can, still four weeks of frosting to go!
> 
> you couldn't ask for a better structure than this, the stem coverage is perfect, my only regret is not getting them in the screen sooner, I didn't have my tent until they were a handful to scrog.


Your killing with the Hell Mint bro. Looks like OGKB fareal how's the nose? I really want to see how these After 8 compares to the Hell Mint mines are looking really 91 dom


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 17, 2016)

it's hard to get the smell pinned down, one day its fruity, one day its more like lavender. One things for certain, she is smothered in frost and solid as it gets, I'm highly impressed to say the least


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 18, 2016)

here's a few from yesterday, first two are mint, last two are monkey


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 18, 2016)

dayamn, all this stuff is looking fire guys  
Alien Antifreeze is close to coming down, iced out, has been limey yellow skittle sugar throughout, but today just full on rot kush to the face, decomposing flesh that blossoms into sugary lemon skittles, it's so grossly wonderful


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> dayamn, all this stuff is looking fire guys
> Alien Antifreeze is close to coming down, iced out, has been limey yellow skittle sugar throughout, but today just full on rot kush to the face, decomposing flesh that blossoms into sugary lemon skittles, it's so grossly wonderful


nice!!! Got any pics of that sweetness?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 18, 2016)

dirtWeevil said:


> nice!!! Got any pics of that sweetness?




This is the only bean from Tek that didn't bust soil on its own. I had to remove the membrane which was too thick for the tap to bust through. Once the tap had somewhere to shoot, it slowly came around. This plant was sprouted the same day as hellbreath hellmint & gorilla dawg, but is just now finishing out having that rough start I'd say I'm glad I gave her a shot and let her finish. Sometimes the runty ones are just as nice, hope she picks up the pace. I have her backed up and rooted but in a reveg state as it was a lower branch I took a good 4-5 weeks into flowering.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 18, 2016)

damn those are beauties!!


----------



## pin head (Dec 19, 2016)

Pics all look great guys!

I want to mention before I forget an update on my situation with my nematode source arbico organics... I do not like Arbico anymore and I highly recommend people do not do business with them. Ordering from them versus ordering from the new source that I'm about to show you guys is like ordering from a farmer versus ordering from a scientist. This may be farming and everything but I would rather source my materials for my pest defense from someone who thinks like a scientist. That being said a couple days after I posted in the thread about the nematodes I received an order from arbico. The order was half rotten and half the size that it was supposed to be. I wasn't happy about this so I sent them a message and requested a new order. They sent out a replacement and the replacement was half rotten and half the size of what I paid for. I've been going through them for about a year and this is the second time in the year that this is happened the first time they wouldn't even send out a replacement . This prompted me to start looking for a new source and I found the best one around after a few hours of research.

I highly recommend that you guys go through biologic for your nematodes from here on out. You get four times the amount for your money and on top of that they are healthier and they are packed better. Arbico sends them in a mailing envelope. Biologic sends them in a Styrofoam cooler. So right off the bat when they're delivered you already can tell that the people that are running biologic are much smarter and they're willing to pay to keep their customers satisfied and keep their product healthy for the customers during shipping.

Here is the link to the biologic mematodes.

https://biologicco.com/product/scanmask-spray/

If you're using nematodes and you started using them because he read it on this thread trust me switch companies now. Thank me later. 





CannaBruh said:


> This is the only bean from Tek that didn't bust soil on its own. I had to remove the membrane which was too thick for the tap to bust through. Once the tap had somewhere to shoot, it slowly came around. This plant was sprouted the same day as hellbreath hellmint & gorilla dawg, but is just now finishing out having that rough start I'd say I'm glad I gave her a shot and let her finish. Sometimes the runty ones are just as nice, hope she picks up the pace. I have her backed up and rooted but in a reveg state as it was a lower branch I took a good 4-5 weeks into flowering.
> View attachment 3856640 View attachment 3856641 View attachment 3856642


I'm glad you posted these. I am in the process of making more antifreeze now so it will be great to have some pics to put up with the strain when it drops.. The terps must be great in that plant.


----------



## pin head (Dec 19, 2016)

The drop is live now. I won't post about it in ig until tomorrow. Anyone on the text notifications, on here, or mycotek will have a head start. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone got photos of the deerbreath yet? Picked up 2 packs looked like a stellar cross


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 26, 2016)

By the way thanks for the link... just sent out an order for some todes haha


----------



## pin head (Dec 26, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> By the way thanks for the link... just sent out an order for some todes haha


Yea that biologic company is on point man. I'm so glad I found them.

Thanks for the support! 
First deer breath are in flower and are being sexed now so pics will be coming but it's still a new cross and hasn't been documented yet. It should be quite similar to the hell mint. The male used in both crosses is the same is stable for breeding. The 2.0 and the thin mint are also. Very similar plants. I've been using the 91ix for a while and he's been tested quite a bit by the crew in a few crosses.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 26, 2016)

That's awesome, can't wait to watch them develope with you here! I won't be able to pop your beans until next run, but damn am I excited. Thanks for the reply
Some good info on the parents there, thanks! Had a few different reports over on icmag of the 91ix being weak in the smell department. Did you find a stinker of a male to use in the crosses?


----------



## pin head (Dec 26, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> That's awesome, can't wait to watch them develope with you here! I won't be able to pop your beans until next run, but damn am I excited. Thanks for the reply
> Some good info on the parents there, thanks! Had a few different reports over on icmag of the 91ix being weak in the smell department. Did you find a stinker of a male to use in the crosses?


Yea it was the stinkiest plant of all the 91ix I ran. The females did all have a weak noses. I had 2 really nice males out of 8 males total. The one I used in this cross being the one I kept. Structurally the females were awesome plants but I have a number of elites so they didn't cut it really for me.


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 26, 2016)

Correct me if im wrong, but isn't hell mint (thin mint x 3 chems) and deerbreath is (ogkb 2.0 x chem 91)?


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 26, 2016)

Well I'm glad you out crossed the stinker to some ogkb and provided it to the community. Thank you for your work. I'm very excited for the cross.


----------



## pin head (Dec 26, 2016)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but isn't hell mint (thin mint x 3 chems) and deerbreath is (ogkb 2.0 x chem 91)?


Yea you are right about that. I think I meant to say after 8 but at the moment I'm a little baked so no telling. After eight is thin mint x 91ix.... actually held it from a drop because I was worried about germs issues and then I gave them all away to friends and all of them have germinated with greater than 90% germ rates. 

I remade that one and it is lined up in the pipeline for the next drop....


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Dec 26, 2016)

Haha no worries there! We're all a little cloudy headed sometimes right.
Funny story, glad your friends liked the after 8. Keep us updated on those deer breath as they come along please. You the man pinhead


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 27, 2016)

here is a piece of hell mint cut an hour ago, so far an Oz and a half worth and I haven't touched the main colas or popcorn yet, they'll come down next Monday. Zoom in on this one if you can


----------



## pin head (Dec 27, 2016)

dirtWeevil said:


> here is a piece of hell mint cut an hour ago, so far an Oz and a half worth and I haven't touched the main colas or popcorn yet, they'll come down next Monday. Zoom in on this one if you can
> 
> View attachment 3862109


Man that looks great


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2016)

@dirtWeevil looks fiya bro! Any reason you take em that early, seein' lots of white puffs is why I ask?


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 27, 2016)

that's actually from light schedule stress, this one is 71 days in, the angle hides the orange receded hairs in that pic. These have been through a lot of stress along the way and have had no veg period. I usually stress every seedling to weed out the weak but the abuse stops after that lol these were caught in the transition from a tiny cab to a spacious tent and the ensuing hiccups of a new setup led to temp swings on top of an issue with a timer and some other mishaps. This hell mint plant is definitely a survivor. The flavor is like red wine, coffee, a fine smelly cheese, and caviar. Its like @pinhead bred all the finer things into this one lol Here's another angle of the same one


----------



## Angry Pollock (Dec 27, 2016)

dirtWeevil said:


> here is a piece of hell mint cut an hour ago, so far an Oz and a half worth and I haven't touched the main colas or popcorn yet, they'll come down next Monday. Zoom in on this one if you can
> 
> View attachment 3862109


Awesome!


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 27, 2016)

Angry Pollock said:


> Awesome!


thanks!


----------



## Indicadominantnewbie (Dec 27, 2016)

pin head said:


> That will be around the time the Gorilla dawg females I have are hitting mid flower.
> 
> 
> I will upload some pics of my males tomorrow. I have been pulling my hair out redoing the labels for up coming packs for the last couple days.. .
> ...


 hey man I'm new to growing what strain would you recommend for a begginer on the indica side preferably and also how do I purchase I went to the website and and it looks more like a forum then a 4 sale site lol no disrespect just medicated


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2016)

Indicadominantnewbie said:


> hey man I'm new to growing what strain would you recommend for a begginer on the indica side preferably and also how do I purchase I went to the website and and it looks more like a forum then a 4 sale site lol no disrespect just medicated


Seedsherenow . com for MycoTek (exclusive if I recall?)
cannot go wrong on any of them, hellbreath is some of the densest flowers I've ever seen off a plant, and the DeerBreath (instock) shares the mom and the dad has those fire TopDawg lineage roots.


----------



## Indicadominantnewbie (Dec 27, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Seedsherenow . com for MycoTek (exclusive if I recall?)
> cannot go wrong on any of them, hellbreath is some of the densest flowers I've ever seen off a plant, and the DeerBreath (instock) shares the mom and the dad has those fire TopDawg lineage roots.


Awesome man gonna hit it up right now thanks for the quick reply stay medicated


----------



## pin head (Dec 27, 2016)

Indicadominantnewbie said:


> hey man I'm new to growing what strain would you recommend for a begginer on the indica side preferably and also how do I purchase I went to the website and and it looks more like a forum then a 4 sale site lol no disrespect just medicated





CannaBruh said:


> Seedsherenow . com for MycoTek (exclusive if I recall?)
> cannot go wrong on any of them, hellbreath is some of the densest flowers I've ever seen off a plant, and the DeerBreath (instock) shares the mom and the dad has those fire TopDawg lineage roots.


Yup cannabruh knows what he's talking about. I don't sell seeds through my forum. My genetics are available exusively through seedsherenow.com


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2016)

ALien ANtifreeze

Pictures do no justice

Iced tf out and was a quick finisher

Initial smell has a dead flesh maggoty kush thing, that dies out into a lemon lime skittles profile.

Crazy tongue enveloping lemon limey skittles kush this early from the vape. It has a look of the white and fire OG both, I never ran any alien gear but I held the white and begged raskal for the fire cut for years, and I see the both in this. This is one seed out of the pack... swing and crrrrrranked it out of the park.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 27, 2016)

Hell Monkey seedling @ 3 weeks. Had 5 point leafs on 2nd set. Nice and stout compared to the others who have like 4-5 inches between nodes. Hope its a female.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 2, 2017)

Missing Link at Day 43


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Missing Link at Day 43
> 
> View attachment 3866617


That shit iced out bro. Looks like I need to pop these babies


----------



## pin head (Jan 2, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Missing Link at Day 43
> 
> View attachment 3866617


Wow. She stacking like a motherfucker. 
Serious resin production too


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 2, 2017)

a hermie packed hell mint spire cut this morning, 12/12 from seed


----------



## pin head (Jan 2, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> a hermie packed hell mint spire cut this morning, 12/12 from seed
> 
> View attachment 3866669


It's dying for the wang


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 2, 2017)

pin head said:


> It's dying for the wang


so bad she grew her own!


----------



## YodaHazeMaster (Jan 2, 2017)

Cookie crosses can be like lady Gaga, you never know when a shlong is gonna bounce out of them panties lol. 
Hey where them deer breath pics at haha


----------



## pin head (Jan 3, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Cookie crosses can be like lady Gaga, you never know when a shlong is gonna bounce out of them panties lol.
> Hey where them deer breath pics at haha


Deer breath is in flower now and just started throwing pistols now so they are on the way soon.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 3, 2017)

icy mint pic, cut her today, going by fresh weight she should yield a solid qp, despite being 12/12 from seed and having multiple environmental issues


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 3, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> View attachment 3867046 icy mint pic, cut her today, going by fresh weight she should yield a solid qp, despite being 12/12 from seed and having multiple environmental issues


Nice work, @dirtWeevil 

12/12 from seed, how long of a flowering period would you say she saw?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like Hell Mint may be my next seed popped.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 3, 2017)

pulled #137 viable beans from the Hell Breath x Hell Mint (Breathmints) cross
&
#91 viable beans (irony) from the StarDawg IX x Hell Mint

Flowers suffered some from the pollination, and I really overdid it on the stardawg as it gave me >50% lame seeds.

Hell Breath even fully seeded in coco with gnats produced the most dense flowers omg I cannot wait to run her sensi, she is going to kill

Stardawg while not complete larf did get fluffy from the over pollination, loose calyx stacking, but the chem was strong with this one and she was potent too. I would say that the Hell Breath effects would cut through the stardawg high, which was both surprising and welcomed.

@pin head you can backhand me for asking this, but does your Thin Mint cut look dead nuts to your 2.0? For sure isn't the forum but I couldn't identify a Thin Mint to save my life.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Nice work, @dirtWeevil
> 
> 12/12 from seed, how long of a flowering period would you say she saw?


thanks!

I cut a few minor tops at day 70, the pic there is day 78 since they were put into this tent, at that point they had only the first calyxes, if you start from the preflower add a week or ten days to that. She had a rough life, pollinated very early, temp swings, crazy rh, light schedule interrupted numerous times. However the result is a guaranteed tough plant to start my breeding program with, and I have both seed (hell mint x gorilla dawg) and pollen from her


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> pulled #137 viable beans from the Hell Breath x Hell Mint (Breathmints) cross
> &
> #91 viable beans (irony) from the StarDawg IX x Hell Mint
> 
> ...


Thin Mint and 2.0 are very similar. Forum is very similar to Thin Mints too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

Chemodo Breath #2 leans to the OGKB 2.0 mom. This is a female so can't wait to see what she produces after vegging out more
 

Chemodo Breath #3 female also. Leans more to the Gorilla Dawg side with the glue look it has


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 3, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Cookie crosses can be like lady Gaga, you never know when a shlong is gonna bounce out of them panties lol.


Quote of the year, so far...


----------



## Odin* (Jan 4, 2017)

YodaHazeMaster said:


> Cookie crosses can be like lady Gaga, you never know when a shlong is gonna bounce out of them panties lol.


I thought I was the only one that recognized "revamp'd" Marilyn Manson.


----------



## pin head (Jan 5, 2017)

The mycotek team will be at the cup in Rhode Island this year in September at the Mycotek Seed Compant booth.


Hopefully we see some of you there!


----------



## Mendolivin (Jan 5, 2017)

greywind said:


> Well, there are no guarantees in life. But it sure seems to be Subcool's philosophy, "Cross dank with dank, and you'll get dank". I sure wish there were some completed grows of these beans. I'd be all aboard the hype train if that was the case. I love me some good chem. What are packs going for anyway?



Agreed! I just bought some of the Dog Cage seed packs and would like to run them for my full season outdoor in 200 gallon pots but would like to see some pics of the plants growing outdoor and some other reviews. Looking for a strain I'll be able to pull 3-6lbs in that size smarttys. Also it seems this cross was just created this summer leading me to believe they are not stabilized I don't want to get all the way through summer put in all that work and get hermaphordites. If there's anyone who can answer any of these questions that knows what there talking about please comment or send me a direct message


----------



## pin head (Jan 5, 2017)

Mendolivin said:


> Agreed! I just bought some of the Dog Cage seed packs and would like to run them for my full season outdoor in 200 gallon pots but would like to see some pics of the plants growing outdoor and some other reviews. Looking for a strain I'll be able to pull 3-6lbs in that size smarttys. Also it seems this cross was just created this summer leading me to believe they are not stabilized I don't want to get all the way through summer put in all that work and get hermaphordites. If there's anyone who can answer any of these questions that knows what there talking about please comment or send me a direct message


I just tested the Dog cage and didn't find any hermies. That doesn't mean its a zero percent chance. These are plants with Chem in the lineage and it can happen. I think I have a friend or two that may have them going. I'll see if they have anything to add.

Here is a pic of one of the test plants grown indoor.

Dog Cage


----------



## Mendolivin (Jan 5, 2017)

pin head said:


> I just tested the Dog cage and didn't find any hermies. That doesn't mean its a zero percent chance. These are plants with Chem in the lineage and it can happen. I think I have a friend or two that may have them going. I'll see if they have anything to add.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of the test plants grown indoor.
> 
> ...





pin head said:


> I just tested the Dog cage and didn't find any hermies. That doesn't mean its a zero percent chance. These are plants with Chem in the lineage and it can happen. I think I have a friend or two that may have them going. I'll see if they have anything to add.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of the test plants grown indoor.
> 
> ...


If you have any pics of the dog cage growing whole plants and finished product other than the seed Pac picture please post


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 5, 2017)

Mendolivin said:


> Agreed! I just bought some of the Dog Cage seed packs and would like to run them for my full season outdoor in 200 gallon pots but would like to see some pics of the plants growing outdoor and some other reviews. Looking for a strain I'll be able to pull 3-6lbs in that size smarttys. Also it seems this cross was just created this summer leading me to believe they are not stabilized I don't want to get all the way through summer put in all that work and get hermaphordites. If there's anyone who can answer any of these questions that knows what there talking about please comment or send me a direct message


You are correct bro they aren't stabilized if you want something like that you want ibl inbreed lines and bx backcrosses. Most of the crosses on the market are f1 polyhybrid crosses so there is always that chance some herms may come but the breeder did say he tested the cross and didn't find any herms. I'm sure he'll put some other pics up


----------



## Mendolivin (Jan 5, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> You are correct bro they aren't stabilized if you want something like that you want ibl inbreed lines and bx backcrosses. Most of the crosses on the market are f1 polyhybrid crosses so there is always that chance some herms may come but the breeder did say he tested the cross and didn't find any herms. I'm sure he'll put some other pics up


Cool ya I've grown f1's before and picked out the hermied ones identifying the preflower and kept the females while still in veg between6-8 weeks after I sprouted the seeds. Wanna just really make sure they kick down and have my grow method prepared. And aren't gonna get females that herm out half way through without warning or a plant that isn't going to blow up


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 15, 2017)

just picked up a pack of dog cage from SHN. cant wait to see what happens. ive got my hands full with new genetics right now. just popped like 5 packs of new stuff lol


----------



## pin head (Jan 15, 2017)

Coming very soon! 

GG4bx2 AKA '3 Gorillas'


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 15, 2017)

i just popped ethos collective harambe, citral flo, quattro kush and blackfire as well as exotic genetix future and now when these dog cage show up tomorrow ill get them going asap. gonna have my hands full and maybe get to breed something finally.


----------



## pin head (Jan 15, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> i just popped ethos collective harambe, citral flo, quattro kush and blackfire as well as exotic genetix future and now when these dog cage show up tomorrow ill get them going asap. gonna have my hands full and maybe get to breed something finally.


Nice! Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Mendolivin (Jan 15, 2017)

Just popped a couple dog cages, and hell monkey. Weary of how they'll run going to mother em out and put them in the test section for this years full season and depp. Doing grease monkey, trap star by exotic genetics for my depp. Designer og and race fuel by archive for full season in 65's. And og chem dog bx2, double og sour by rebel grown


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 15, 2017)

my dog cage sprouted 3 for 3 within 48 hrs, they'll be going in Monday. I've got two hell monkey and a gorilla dawg four weeksish along that I kept small to see how they do restrained and topped etc, and for some new herbs soon.

also I've got two good seedlings of gorilla dawg x akorn that I crossed as well as thank you jerry and my hell mint x gorilla dawg cross from last grow that just all germed. Gonna be a busy Monday!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 16, 2017)

Run Hell Monkey. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 16, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> i just popped ethos collective harambe, citral flo, quattro kush and blackfire as well as exotic genetix future and now when these dog cage show up tomorrow ill get them going asap. gonna have my hands full and maybe get to breed something finally.


Definitely keep us updated. I wanna know what that Harambe is like from Ethos. I was tempted to buy a pack.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 16, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Definitely keep us updated. I wanna know what that Harambe is like from Ethos. I was tempted to buy a pack.


I had an alert set up for when they dropped and I snagged them asap. They were sold out again in like two days. I will have a thread for all the gear eventually and I will put all the dog cage updates here


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2017)

My hellmonkey and gerilla dawg we males . Think I have a few more of the gd to pop. Was hoping for a hellmonkey chick but oh well. I've been getting a bunch of makes in the garden recently, time for some female karma haha

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2017)

Those tek males are strong bro, I ditched one as the sacks were holding on forever and wouldn't let the dust go, but when forced open there was pollen and it took and made many viable beans of which the progeny from him are already stanky stank. It was a Hell Mint boy I took to a few things (Hell Breath, StarDawg IX, D99, Blueberry, Trueblueberry, probably forgetting others..)


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 17, 2017)

Hell Monkey qwiso


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 17, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> Hell Monkey qwiso
> 
> View attachment 3878509


is that straight moth balls or what kinda flavor?


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 17, 2017)

when the sticker finally makes sense lol


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> is that straight moth balls or what kinda flavor?


spicy hashy flavor, no idea what a moth's balls taste like but I bet its like old bourbon and regret.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 17, 2017)

I thought they tasted like elderly Asian women?


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 17, 2017)

did they really have to include the sting ray?


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 21, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> did they really have to include the sting ray?


it would have taken me longer to figure it out without it lol. 

not much for an update but all 12 dog cage popped and are in the dirt, so to speak. they are actually in rockwool croutons soaked with liquid karma and GH rapid start.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 21, 2017)

I've got three tiny dog cage going, hopefully I get a nice female, I'm really looking forward to this one.

day thirteen of curing is the day the hell mint went from average to easy to over do lol. I've got seedlings sprouted of the hell mint x gorilla dog cross going in a live worm tub along with thank you jerry, two different phenos of hell monkey and a gorilla dawg four weeks in


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 22, 2017)

Chemodo Breath lower at day 64


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 24, 2017)

Just popped some Hell Monkey 3 that was given to me..... Ill post updates


----------



## Mendolivin (Jan 26, 2017)

I got three of the dog cages going and three of the hell monkey. Everything sprouted. The dog cages seem to be doing well and starting vigorously. The hell monkeys are going a little slower


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemodo Breath one of two phenos looking right. This is gonna be good already seeing major fire from my bro Littlejohn on his. Here she is before the flip got a nice top dress of some good stuff she's gonna stack nice


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2017)

Chemodo Breath might be my favorite strain. I am re vegging lowers because I stupidly did not take a cut.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 31, 2017)

hey pinhead, any particular phenos to look out for in the dog cage? they are still just tiny little fuckers at the moment but i have been taking notes on all my strains as far as finish times, nute strength, phenos etc...


----------



## pin head (Feb 1, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> hey pinhead, any particular phenos to look out for in the dog cage? they are still just tiny little fuckers at the moment but i have been taking notes on all my strains as far as finish times, nute strength, phenos etc...


I ended up with a pheno that I couldn't believe. The Chem dog genetics are strong for sure. That one was majorly hash planty with a medium stretch. It looked nothing like either parents and more like Chem D. It was very similar to other plants that I have so I gave the clone to a friend because I don't have space to keep it with all my other moms.

Look for the extremely vigorous stretchy phenos that turn into tall bushes with wide internodal spacing and lots of side branching. Those will likely be like the glue fire which is pretty much a gigantic massive gorilla glue number four. Very very subtle taste diffferemces. Same powerhouse potency.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 2, 2017)

Chemodo


----------



## pin head (Feb 2, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Chemodo
> 
> View attachment 3891921


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 2, 2017)

dayamn, sign me up next drop..


----------



## Odin* (Feb 2, 2017)

Got that Hell Breath on deck. Heads up, "heavy hitter" comin' up to bat. 

@BigLittlejohn Now you put the pressure on with that pic, tough act to follow. After that "home run", anything less than a Grand Slam ain't even worthy. I'm swinging for the fences. 

Why am I talkin' "Baseball", when we've got the Super Bowl this Sunday? Amateur hour. I better just stick to grillin'.


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 3, 2017)

dog cage doing their thing. got them under the 6500K LED so they are about to blow up.


----------



## pin head (Feb 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Got that Hell Breath on deck. Heads up, "heavy hitter" comin' up to bat.
> 
> @BigLittlejohn Now you put the pressure on with that pic, tough act to follow. After that "home run", anything less than a Grand Slam ain't even worthy. I'm swinging for the fences.
> 
> Why am I talkin' "Baseball", when we've got the Super Bowl this Sunday? Amateur hour. I better just stick to grillin'.


Go Pats! 



DesertHydro said:


> dog cage doing their thing. got them under the 6500K LED so they are about to blow up.
> View attachment 3892209


They look happy as can be! Nice job on the germination!


----------



## indianajones (Feb 3, 2017)

hey @pin head nice to see another myco-nerd around. i used 
to run a penis envy clone that was labelled "prof pinhead's PE", 
wonder if it came from you. got it from a mycotek guy i know IRL. 
funny how mushroom clones get passed around the same as
herb, just less often.


----------



## pin head (Feb 3, 2017)

indianajones said:


> hey @pin head nice to see another myco-nerd around. i used
> to run a penis envy clone that was labelled "prof pinhead's PE",
> wonder if it came from you. got it from a mycotek guy i know IRL.
> funny how mushroom clones get passed around the same as
> herb, just less often.


Hey man. Yea, that is definitely my clone. That thing is potent as fuk. She is still destroying people on the east coast I believe. I know at one point she was out west too not sure if she's still kicking around out there. It is the same exact scene for sure only the mushroom scene is much smaller. Definitly a lot less circulated clones. I haven't grown cubes in a long time now. Between my kids and the seed company I don't have time nor can I take the risks with that stuff these days.  At some point in the horizon I'll get back into medicinals and edibles. It's just finding the time is definitly not happening at the moment.


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 3, 2017)

pin head said:


> Hey man. Yea, that is definitely my clone. That thing is potent as fuk. She is still destroying people on the east coast I believe. I know at one point she was out west too not sure if she's still kicking around out there. It is the same exact scene for sure only the mushroom scene is much smaller. Definitly a lot less circulated clones. I haven't grown cubes in a long time now. Between my kids and the seed company I don't have time nor can I take the risks with that stuff these days.  At some point in the horizon I'll get back into medicinals and edibles. It's just finding the time is definitly not happening at the moment.


Speaking of cubes, low dosing has saved my dad from migraines and he is pretty much crippled from them a lot of the time. If you guys know anyone who gets bad migraines have them try it out. I was taking like .2 and some Benadryl to help me sleep and when I woke up I felt great. My dad would take spoonfuls daily of powdered cubes and he's gone two months free which is unheard of for him


----------



## pin head (Feb 3, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Speaking of cubes, low dosing has saved my dad from migraines and he is pretty much crippled from them a lot of the time. If you guys know anyone who gets bad migraines have them try it out. I was taking like .2 and some Benadryl to help me sleep and when I woke up I felt great. My dad would take spoonfuls daily of powdered cubes and he's gone two months free which is unheard of for him


They have done a lot of research in that department. Cluster headaches specifically which I'm sure you are aware are awful. But yeah it's the Psilocybin in low doses. For some reason it stops migraines and cluster headaches . Yet another substance... why is this banned? Close natural from the earth you can pick it on altered and eat it as a medicine or as a recreational substance. I don't believe things that are unaltered should be banned. Cannabis, mushrooms.. These are completely natural things. They do more help to human life then harm.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Feb 10, 2017)

a more chemmy pheno of the hell monkey. I've dubbed it "T-Rex" because when I topped it two of the branches grew big real fast and the other two stayed tiny like t rex arms. I clipped the tiny ones, this plant has only two tops. The resin is sticky instead of oily and has the nice fuel smell i love so far, density is insane despite having only been fed half strength nutes on January 8th and nothing more since yesterday when my nutes finally arrived, I have only been topping off their tanks with water, these are survivors, this is why I stress every seedling to hell and back lol

ok so pic won't upload ill post it when the uploader works again


----------



## pin head (Feb 10, 2017)

Hahahaha  that's exactly what the 91 does... the trait passes on all the time in her lineage..... 91ix does it too...


----------



## dirtWeevil (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice! This one will be some nastiness to say the least, they still have a few weeks to go, maybe pics will work again soon


----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 10, 2017)

My dog cage are growing good under the LEDs but I can't post a pic lol. Stay tuned


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> My dog cage are growing good under the LEDs but I can't post a pic lol. Stay tuned


My Hell Breath ran fully seeded (under COBs) and still came out incredibly amazing. Very potent. Sensi she is going to absolutely slay, I'm calling it. She ran next to StarDawg IX and creamed it in about every category.

I have the same StarDawg IX currently running sensi in my stress cabinet, and she's so friggin' frosty dank right now.. if the Hell Breath follows suit it's curtains.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Feb 12, 2017)

anyone else not have an edit button on your posts anymore?


----------



## pin head (Feb 12, 2017)

Yea and the uploader is broken


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 12, 2017)

Edits work in some other threads only not in this one.
I noticed that in another thread as well but don't recall which.


----------



## pin head (Feb 12, 2017)

Probably just the Xenforo usergroup permissions in the admincp. They probably have to reset them for certain forums. It can happen after DDOS attacks or if you go offline because you exceeded bandwidth on the server. Shit gets all reset and fucked up and you have to reset it according to how you want the usergroups set. Happened over at my site when I zoned out and went over bandwidth.....

Edit: nice the edits are back


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 1, 2017)

dog cage in the front left corner in the Styrofoam cups getting ready to go to bigger pots tomorrow. still not sexed but looking close.


----------



## pin head (Mar 2, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> dog cage in the front left corner in the Styrofoam cups getting ready to go to bigger pots tomorrow. still not sexed but looking close.


They all look great in there man!


----------



## bongzillla (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's a few pictures of some mycotek strains, organically grown, outdoors. Roughly 5-6 weeks flowering?
Alien Anti-freeze
 
 Hellbreath   and thought i'd chuck in a stardawg
 
The mycoteks smell danker than the stardawg but are a little bit further along.


----------



## pin head (Mar 8, 2017)

bongzillla said:


> Here's a few pictures of some mycotek strains, organically grown, outdoors. Roughly 5-6 weeks flowering?
> Alien Anti-freeze
> View attachment 3902342 View attachment 3902343
> View attachment 3902344 HellbreathView attachment 3902345 View attachment 3902347 View attachment 3902350 and thought i'd chuck in a stardawg
> ...


That's a sight for sore eyes! 

Definitly looking awesome bro!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## pin head (Mar 8, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Cookies!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

pin head said:


> Cookies!


Yep, silly little droopy seedlings. My Greyhound all up after 48 hours. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## pin head (Mar 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yep, silly little droopy seedlings. My Greyhound all up after 48 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Glad to hear they're happy!


----------



## martyg (Mar 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Awesome pics work again. Nice!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 17, 2017)

Chemodo Breath 6 weeks in and killing. Stacking, frosty and stinky as hell hardly any stretch and very easy to grow. Beside the few sacs early in flower that were plucked had no issues. Dont think clone run will show any they were on powers and cookies tend to do that on the lowers but if she does so on next run may not keep her. Just transplanted another clone yesterday so next run under way. 

More mycotek going down of Thank You Jerry in remembrance of Jerry. Got 3 males first seed pop but all females coming this time with Jerry blessing. Here's Chemodo Breath


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 20, 2017)

I know this probably isn't the right place to ask, but since pinhead mentioned nematodes a few pages back I was wondering... once introduced to a soil system ( I recycle soil in a big bin and reuse it) how long do nematodes stay in the soil? 
Will I ever need to buy more or do they colonize and stay? Thanks for the replies. I haven't had any pest issues since introducing them, but I want to stay ahead of things here.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 20, 2017)

You have to replenish them. If they have nothing to feed on they die. When they die the pests come, thats been my experience anyway.


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you for the info sir


----------



## Southerner (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone as excited as I am to see Tangie in one of Mycotek's new releases w/ the Orange Chemeleon? I know i'll be digging through these soon enough, looking for those dank citrus terps.


----------



## bongzillla (Mar 26, 2017)

Gonna take down this Alien Anti-freeze at about 8-9 weeks tonight , I would like to go another week but due poor weather and more poor weather ahead the fat colas's are going moldy......... this plant grew some very fat nugs.


----------



## bongzillla (Apr 8, 2017)

Hellbreath has some very dense buds


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 8, 2017)

HellBreath stil


bongzillla said:


> Hellbreath has some very dense buds


you are in for a nice treat, mine is very potent love it


----------



## bongzillla (Apr 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> HellBreath stil
> 
> you are in for a nice treat, mine is very potent love it


Nice, It smells very dank


----------



## Southerner (Apr 13, 2017)

Just threw 7 or so Chemeleon into the dirt, a few already popped their heads above ground. Probably gana go for a shorert veg and flower into some 5g pots of my soil so we can see what we got. I'll also be popping some Alien Antifreeze in a month or so to join them. There will be pics coming once things get a bit more fun


----------



## Odin* (Apr 13, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> HellBreath stil
> 
> you are in for a nice treat, mine is very potent love it





bongzillla said:


> Nice, It smells very dank



What's the nose like? Haven't popped mine yet.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2017)

chem cookies, with an unlit vanilla incense brown sugar crumble with a twang of wet paint fumey, very very sticky in veg and dense and covered in ice in flower. I like to top throughout veg by removing the top most growth tip/leaf GML style, instead of actually cutting tops, and the hell breath is so so sticky in veg when doing this. Leaves will stick upside down ot my fingers, it stanks like a nice deep spicy chem. The buzz has a very strong presence, cuts through a lot of other smoke, very stoney but very clear head. It's weird, I feel like my vision becomes really clear and focused while feeling completely baked.

the ogkb2.0 takes a bit of the offensive qualities of the chem down a notch while bringing a little something pleasant to the profile, a nice match and the flowers are nothing to cry about in size or yield, not game changing but very respectable


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Apr 23, 2017)

pin head said:


> The mycotek team will be at the cup in Rhode Island this year in September at the Mycotek Seed Compant booth.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we see some of you there!
> ...


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 23, 2017)

I think the Mycotek gear was first created in 2016. Not sure what testing was done if any, no interest in finding out.

Do my own testing 


Breath Mints = Mycotek's Hell Breath x Hell Mint (untested) very light lime green in color, tight calyx clusters, tight internoding, very short trichomes but very very tightly packed together on calyxs, smells of thin mint cookie wrapped up in too many layers of Saran wrap, you know that smell when you unwrap a sandwich for lunch and you get that plastic offgassing, that's what Breath Mints smells of plastic offgas thin mint cookie.


----------



## pin head (Apr 25, 2017)

Mullder Skelly said:


> New to this seed line, people say untested, is true ? Or just noobs


If anyone has any issues with my genetics they can send me a message. I stand behind my work. 

The first stuff I ever released was last year but I have been breeding for quite a few years. Some stuff I have released untested yes but the males were never untested males and it's slander to say all my work is not tested. The majority of it is test by my team and myself. We all communicate and update each other daily anout the progress we are having with our plants. It's not some casual thing where I send some seeds the someone I don't know in California and then ask for feedback. The people I work with I know very well and a number of them are actually respected member of this community. 

I take this game VERY seriously. People can hate all they want but whether they like it or not I'm not going anywhere and I'm here to stay.

Haters are going to hate in this game. It's been going on for decades and its going keep going on. That's just the way it is. I can't do much about that. My work will speak for itself. Only the strong survive. 

That being said I am not going to release anymore crosses that haven't been grown out even if I know that the male is a good breeding male and have made crosses with him before. It gives less ammo for my haters to fire at me. And I already have far more than enough fire in my strain index to just keep remaking stuff that already exists and is proven while I work on my new stuff before releasing it. 

Starting at the cup in September everything that gets released from that point forward Will be fully tested and documented before release. 

It's going to make the process a lot slower to get new stuff to the market but that isn't a big deal because at this point it's obviously a lot better for the community that I do it right than rapidly.......


----------



## dirtWeevil (Apr 25, 2017)

I get mostly female from everything I've popped, others results matter little to me, shit is fire, nanners happen, and for those who want variety over the same stale ass strains crosses are fine. Personally I've had no complaints about any packs I've gotten.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2017)

For the record I planted 24 beans and got 2 females, and I'm pretty sure the male is no longer being used based on the m:f ratio. I have a pack of missing link going right now ungendered, but most males in the cycle have shown already so there is much better odds on on that line. 

Hellbreath and greyhound we're the packs I got mostly males from. I only popped 2 hellmonkey and 2 gorrila gawg so I can say anything about ratios with those ones, but im pretty sure east got a decent amount of females in the rest of those packs, so I may have just gotten his males, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yea I guess Kmog forgot about these 15 outta 15 males


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 25, 2017)

StarDawg IX herms on me, ChemD herm'd on me, gotta say Vato "male prone" is a new one 
I'm 100% females on Hell Breath, but I only popped 1 seed


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea I guess Kmog forgot about these 15 outta 15 males


All Tek I've run for accuracy:
Hellbreath 11/11
Greyhound 8/10
Gorilla dawg 2/2(east has the remaining numbers)
Hellmonkey 2/2(east has remaining numbers)
Missing link ?/10

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 25, 2017)

I had nuts on TYJ and Chemodo Breath that I plucked and had no other issues. To this day, Chemodo Breath is one of the 3 most fire strains I have ever smoked or grown. Slush Puppy and Deer Breath are the only strains I ran that gave me a lot of males. I've only popped 3 Deer Breath seeds and it took me 7 or 8 tries to get a female Slush Puppy. Hell Monkey, Missing Link, Chemodo Breath and Slush Puppy are all straight up fire in my opinion based on my genuine experience.

I've been very pleased. (Rolls blunt of Slush Puppy). I will post more pics, have done a bad job of updating the thread but I am greatly looking forward to chopping down Thank You Jerry in a few weeks.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 25, 2017)

Nobody made me post anything. Tek doing a secret project with rez gear thats news to me and im not buying that one i highly doubt tek would ever do that. As for the real d and 91 tek will have them soon. There's no need for any of this. We are supposed to be a community helping one another grow,learn and progress.


----------



## Southerner (Apr 25, 2017)

You might as well send me all your seeds, at least they'd have a chance to see dirt before they expire. That's enough from me.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 25, 2017)

ChemD will throw bananas I still have a tiny jar full of D bananas, held many of the chem cuts 4, sis, D even G's Diesel (if you even know what that is) a bit in time before tresdawg even hit, and I'm telling you imo mycotek gear is on par take it for whatever that's worth. I still have alien antifreeze around because it taste so damn good, it's subtle on the chem but very smooth lime og with a taint of white terps (held that bitch of Krome's too, along with the banana and the blockhead... man I've held so many damn cuts it's not funny and I'll still pickup a pack of tek or some other cats working with what I know is fire, as long as they produce I'll support em


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 25, 2017)

Hell monkey


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

This thread was started for people to post their pics and share their experiences here good or bad. You havnt grown out any of mycoteks gear so your argument doesnt hold much weight here. If you grew out a few packs and got all males and herms i could understand your anger but you havnt. Personally ive found some killer plants in gear and i know lots of others that have to. So lets drop the negative shit if you really want something to say pop a pack and see for yourself.


----------



## Mamboo_7 (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

If loom is on here i got little bone to pick with him.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 26, 2017)

I hope dude isn't alluding to the chemD being passed to me as fake?

I had chems before dawg waltz etc, I don't think tres was released when I was running chemD

A lot of the "fake chem" cuts come from the fact the things were hoarded and a few who let them out of the circle weren't allowed to do so so they wanted to keep the hush hush and those who weren't technically in chem fam were told "your shit fake bro" to hold onto some exclusivity.... meh I didn't give a shit about that and you can find lots of my photos of the cuts we were running on IC and the canna banana (if you can even view that forum) was holding giesel before I had heard of tresdawg dropping

all the cats I traded cuts with, many of them are successful breeders today but I will try to refrain from dropping names as some of those cuts "weren't even supposed to be shared" gtfo with the "your cut fake"


----------



## Mamboo_7 (Apr 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I hope dude isn't alluding to the chemD being passed to me as fake?
> 
> I had chems before dawg waltz etc, I don't think tres was released when I was running chemD
> 
> ...


 there's some true shit here " your shit fake bro" to hold onto some exclusivity ... I believe this 100%


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2017)

This shit crazy......."it was all good a week ago"...love that song.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 26, 2017)

genuity said:


> This shit crazy......."it was all good a week ago"...love that song.


funny what


----------



## Angry Pollock (Apr 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah I was gonna send him "SHIT"


Made me laugh up my java .


----------



## Mamboo_7 (Apr 26, 2017)

DAM.... some1 dropped a NUKE


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 26, 2017)

I personally dont believe a word Heirloom says and I believe he is a thief. I wont go into how or why I have come to this belief, because I have too much couth to air out private discussions. There are a number of places where he contradicts himself in that diatribe above that in and of itself should make a reasonable person question the legitimacy of his position here.

Id love for us to get back to posting pics and shit. Here is Thank You Jerry


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 26, 2017)

ALien Antifreeze got hit with a male from Gerrit/Magus Double Dutch circa 2006 (IC cup win era)


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ALien Antifreeze got hit with a male from Gerrit/Magus Double Dutch circa 2006 (IC cup win era)


Yea alien antifreeze was fire


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

Chemodo breath


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

Top 2 hell monkey 91 leaners 3rd missing link last hellmonkey glue leaner


----------



## Southerner (Apr 26, 2017)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> And just to add, gg4 and Gsc are big part of Myko seeds?? Like I said I had first packs grown to success That SHN used and still has my pics on teks section! And breeding poly hybrids opens up an instant f2 stage but more even, may never find the keeper pheno or might take long time, and its how cannabis is polluted by poly hybrids, re named phenos become seed company's like cookie Maine ! How many cookie cuts are out...Thousands.. and smoke something now probably and good chance not even knowing, got cooks in there, breeding fact nothing on you


Oh I totally agree with you, bro --- but I'd say gg4 and Gsc have been a big part of most breeders projects in the last few years, not just Myko. If you are looking for uniform results with no surprises, you shouldn't be shopping for polyhybrid breedings in the first place, no matter where you buy them. That doesn't mean they don't have value to the community. Most people in the world will not ever even see a true GG#4 cutting, or any other "real" cutting, and giving them access through a poly cross is as close as they can get. Yes, you might never find anything exactly like the parents but there's also a chance you could find something you like even better. To me, the dankness is all that matters, not the name.

Also totally agree with the all the "cookie" cuts out there. I got the forum cut, prolly the most common of them but at least I know its real. No telling how many s1 strains of gg#4 and gsc are floating around under the guise of the real deal. At least DNA mapping seems to be on the way.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Apr 26, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Oh I totally agree with you, bro --- but I'd say gg4 and Gsc have been a big part of most breeders projects in the last few years, not just Myko. If you are looking for uniform results with no surprises, you shouldn't be shopping for polyhybrid breedings in the first place, no matter where you buy them. That doesn't mean they don't have value to the community. Most people in the world will not ever even see a true GG#4 cutting, or any other "real" cutting, and giving them access through a poly cross is as close as they can get. Yes, you might never find anything exactly like the parents but there's also a chance you could find something you like even better. To me, the dankness is all that matters, not the name.
> 
> Also totally agree with the all the "cookie" cuts out there. I got the forum cut, prolly the most common of them but at least I know its real. No telling how many s1 strains of gg#4 and gsc are floating around under the guise of the real deal. At least DNA mapping seems to be on the way.


Geno will be big! How many people cringe when it becomes standard, respect have good day


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea time to get the thread back on track for good. Shit sucks this type of stuff happens. Drives alot of people off the forums. No need for all the extra bullshit just post a review good or bad all are welcome this thread is for info on the gear not personal stuff.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2017)

a bx 3 within a year? is he for real? he document all the selecting in that project?

i held off from selling my beanz for over a year because i was afraid what they would do untested. i likerally felt like shit at the chance of them being shitty! mycoteks gear looks like fire tho!


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 26, 2017)

I sure hope we're holding all these other breeders to these same standards with regards to documenting any testing


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> a bx 3 within a year? is he for real? he document all the selecting in that project?
> 
> i held off from selling my beanz for over a year because i was afraid what they would do untested. i likerally felt like shit at the chance of them being shitty! mycoteks gear looks like fire tho!


Takes some breeders years to get to the bx stage. Took him 6 months of chucking. But you'll sell untested beans too if you had to pay draft for a cut that over 2k people have in snowdog. I can get snowdog for free. Who offers another man 20l yo stand next to him at a cup? But I'm the runner lmao. Man this shit is unreal in this weed game when you wanna be known.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I sure hope we're holding all these other breeders to these same standards with regards to documenting any testing


Most breeders you can see their work on IG and not just the parents. You won't find none of his crosses on his feed grown by him only others. He compares hisself to bodhi but bodhi have hundreds of testers and he never sells untested beans then test them afterwards.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2017)

i hit hazeman seeds up 2 weeks ago for info on the la kush hes selling. and also what he used to outcross. also asked what the flav of the mom was that he used. all he says is

" its a cut my buddy sent from cali. the male was some old cannabis world seeds i got in a trade. i open pollinated to make the regular seeds."

left me with way more Qs than answers...lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I sure hope we're holding all these other breeders to these same standards with regards to documenting any testing


It's all selective/subjective...

Everybody that makes seeds is chucking....
Everybody that makes seeds puts out 50/50 (good & bad)
Everybody that makes seeds is playing with the same damn thing..

I could say I have all the fire cuts & not have 1....or I could have them all,and say I don't fuck with clones....it's all bullshit & weed


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 26, 2017)

genuity said:


> It's all selective/subjective...
> 
> Everybody that makes seeds is chucking....
> Everybody that makes seeds puts out 50/50 (good & bad)
> ...


And party....and bullshit....


----------



## genuity (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> this thread is gold. I'm sitting here afraid to send out beans that I haven't ran enough of...for free...


Lol....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 26, 2017)

gonna have to re read the past few pages especially any post from Heirlooms..


----------



## Odin* (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> this thread is gold. I'm sitting here afraid to send out beans that I haven't ran enough of...for free...





genuity said:


> Lol....





Mr.Head said:


> The question is : Have we reached Swerve level of fuckery yet
> 
> 
> ?
> ...




Holy shit, I'm so fuckin' faded right now...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't have time to read through the drama.

these beans fire or untested hermville?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 26, 2017)

No one is making anyone buy his seeds. Personally ive found alot of fire in teks gear but you cant just go on what one person has to say but ive also seen alot of others have sucess with his gear as well. Vato i know you dont believe tek has tested anything but i have tested a decent amount for him. Im not going to lie some stuff was released before the whole testing phase was done on a few strains but ive also seen tons of other breeders do it as well but im not going to get into that.tek had a high demand for the strains and was just trying to get them out to the banks and people to make everyone happy and meet the demand. I know ill catch flack from you for saying that. I think tek did a decent job of trying to answer any questions that came from the customers. Instead of bringing people down if there are any issues let the man know and im sure he'll do whatever he can to fix whatever issues there are. I know for now he wont release anything until its been fully tested.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 27, 2017)

A note on the chemD

The variegated cut is very potent, one of if not the top of my list for head ringing with no ceiling.

I've not held the "clean cut" of chemD, didn't know it existed until recent years.

On IG CrazyComposer makes mention of both of these cuts and has some words on how the variegated cut is more dank than the clean one, so with that, and without having ran the clean one, I'm happy with what I know.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 27, 2017)

Nothing to do with Tek, but need to clear up the nonsense of "clean cut" vs "variegated" as someone earlier asked if my cut was variegated then suggested that variegation as somehow being disqualified from being legit, which I found necessary to find a recent corroboration from someone reputable, an opinion on which cut is better, clean or variegated.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Odin* said:


> What the fuck?! Reminds me of some of the "story" clones from old. Guaranteed to be "X OG Super Skunk Haze Chem Diesel", but after growing it out and questioning the person you got it from, you get some stupid bullshit ass story about "I got that from *The Guy* a month before I passed it, I was sure it was legit". This, after they claimed to have been flowering it for no less than a year.
> 
> Chicken shit story time.


It made me lol tho...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odin* (Apr 29, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It made me lol tho...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Oh yeah, I hear that, had a good laugh off that too. Some "you fuckin' wit me, right?" shit.



Got this cut yesterday from some slob, gonna cross it with some seed my buddy found in "duh wurst chit evuh". Going to call it "Worst-ever-shire Sauce". Lay-git. Square up.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

BreathMints (Hell Breath x Hell Mint) a few weeks out, hit with the Double Dutch stud


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yo @CannaBruh and @TimeToBurn this the thread for the wack gear not topdawg


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

@Vato_504 I bring up that my StarDawg IX herms to keep it relevant


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @Vato_504 I bring up that my StarDawg IX herms to keep it relevant


You must've gotten that one from tek too. 3 of his strains Hermed on my boy. I would tag him but don't wanna start a war again.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You must've gotten that one from tek too. 3 of his strains Hermed on my boy. I would tag him but don't wanna start a war again.


Crickets on the TopDawg bananas? Don't tag 'em who was it though? Maybe they had a bad run?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Crickets on the TopDawg bananas? Don't tag 'em who was it though? Maybe they had a bad run?


I'm not growing topdawg at the moment so I wouldn't know. But I know Mycomales have nuts and bananas


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm not growing topdawg at the moment so I wouldn't know. But I know Mycomales have nuts and bananas


I told you that TopDawg kicks bananas, so how does that differ from you being told that Mycotek does the same?

Please I want to know for my own information what kinds of herms was your friend finding, like clusters of bananas or straight up intersex plants at the onset of flower. There's a bit of a difference in that the latter often is an expression of something the plant isn't happy with ime, hence why you haven't seen me flame TD the same as others are doing now with Tek.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 30, 2017)

I didnt hear of anyone getting 30 males so that sounds a bit exaggerated. Ive found fire in crosses with his 3 chems male and chem91ix male. I believe the only male that gave a few problems was one gdawg males or gdawg crossed males and that male has since been trashed. Just like with the big breeders you can not base your resluts on one or 2 people having shitty luck. Now if alot of people came through and all are having similar problems than i scratch my head and say something is wrong here. Even though tek is my friend im currently running 3gorills and will post my results here unbiased. Whatever they do thats what ill post.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 30, 2017)

Didnt know he popped 2 packs after 15 males. If he really got 2 females out of 3 packs yea id probably be pissed too. Im all about the truth and thats it. To say there in no fire in teks gear thats a proven a lie. Im basing things i know as fact and thats it. Appears few of his crosses had higher male rates yes. Found a few herms yes but mostly just nanners towards the end of bloom only a couple full blown in everything i popped. Should he test more yes i agree with that. Im going to leave it at that.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 30, 2017)

37/39 males is some seriously shitty luck tho


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nobody growing that shit. Cmon man you spend more time in here then you do your own thread fam. Let tek do his own fucking work. How many testers he have? 3 tops. And y'all only test once he sells said strains. And with the 30 males let's do the math. First said person drops 15 seeds and get 15 males correct. Then said person gets 2 more packs and gets all males except 2. 12 seeds comes in a packs so 24 + 15=39-2=37. I guess said person didn't wanna say that number.





Eastcoasttreez said:


> Didnt know he popped 2 packs after 15 males. If he really got 2 females out of 3 packs yea id probably be pissed too. Im all about the truth and thats it. To say there in no fire in teks gear thats a proven a lie. Im basing things i know as fact and thats it. Appears few of his crosses had higher male rates yes. Found a few herms yes but mostly just nanners towards the end of bloom only a couple full blown in everything i popped. Should he test more yes i agree with that. Im going to leave it at that.


Missing link is the third pack and I'm just getting gender, 2 males 6 females so far of 10 up and run into. 

Only 2 packs were run with 2 females out of both, hellbreath and greyhound (2 Greyhound fems)

2 gorilla dawg from your pack
2 hellmonkey from your pack 

3rd pack is 2 males 6 females and 2 not showing yet. So at least 60% fems out of the missing link. 

Not trying to add to this, just trying to pass correct info as its my room everyone is talking about. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> 37/39 males is some seriously shitty luck tho


It's easier this way of full packs ive run:
Hellbreath: 100% male
Greyhound: 80% male 20% female
Missing link: 20% male 60% female 20% unknown (which is a good sign for 80% female out of that pack)

The four other were stragglers from a friend's packs so that is just shit luck lol. 

Tbh I pop so many beans that all males happen on terrible occasions. 

I had an entire pack of bodhi testers come out male at one point. Super unusual with full packs of regs to have all of one gender, but it does happen. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It's easier this way of full packs ive run:
> Hellbreath: 100% male
> Greyhound: 80% male 20% female
> Missing link: 20% male 60% female 20% unknown (which is a good sign for 80% female out of that pack)
> ...


I'm not going to lie...I get upset when I get over 50% females..(sometimes) cause I know for a fact,a few will get the back burner/ given to my bro...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 3, 2017)

So far. 4 males in 3 gorillas. Im not going to blame tek its just shit luck but i don't mind at all because im hunting for a good 3 gorillas male.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 3, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 3, 2017)

Thank You Jerry


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2017)

K I'm game with these genetics 
413 chem will get its day in court when I'm finished with GP chempocalypse in July 
I'll pop the whole pack next to 5 tomahawk for further reference 
If I get more than 75 percent males the genes are trash IMHO that said.
413 chem 
Gorrila dawg X 91chem IX
Gorrila dawg= gg4x3chems
Gg4=chem sis/sourdub/chocolate diesel 
3chems is basically corey X onycd
Onycd=Chem91 x Tres Dawg
Chem 91 ix= Chem 91 bx X Chem91 gx M
Chem 91 bx= 91 sk va X Tresdawg bx

Basically all the possible chem pheno's 
Worth a try if the pedigree is legit!
If it turns out sh!t then I'm out time money and resources but mycotek's rep takes a hard hit in my book
If it's good he gets a loyal but wary customer and props for putting out a unique genetic strain for cheaper than topdawg


----------



## SensiPuff (May 14, 2017)

Well I'm not ready to throw in the towel for myco just yet. The deer breath I got in flower is chugging along just fine. It is possible I had a light leak early on which cause a couple of the balls to appear it's hard to say cause one of my other plants never threw any. 
Regardless, I snagged a pack of orange chameleon and the astronaut. I hadn't seen gg4 crossed into an og yet. 
Wish me luck


----------



## morgwar (May 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Well I'm not ready to throw in the towel for myco just yet. The deer breath I got in flower is chugging along just fine. It is possible I had a light leak early on which cause a couple of the balls to appear it's hard to say cause one of my other plants never threw any.
> Regardless, I snagged a pack of orange chameleon and the astronaut. I hadn't seen gg4 crossed into an og yet.
> Wish me luck


On one end as a consumer too many Males or hermies is a no go, shut it down.

On the other hand if it's good source genetics, a great project for someone with time and patience, and good practice for someone that wants to learn about breeding.
All bad traits can be worked out in time
But at 108 bucks a pack that's not what a guys looking for.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 14, 2017)

Hermies piss me off haha. So yeah maybe he should lower the price. But then again I only see his gear at seedsherenow which is just a rip regardless 
At this point I have enough beans if I get males or herms there is a short moment of sadness followed by joy of deciding what to pop next lol


----------



## SensiPuff (May 14, 2017)

I hobestly didnt read up on either strain i just bought. Was there a high herm or male ratio for the orange chameleon? Or astronaugjt


----------



## morgwar (May 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Hermies piss me off haha. So yeah maybe he should lower the price. But then again I only see his gear at seedsherenow which is just a rip regardless
> At this point I have enough beans if I get males or herms there is a short moment of sadness followed by joy of deciding what to pop next lol


Got that right I've got enough to last a few year's and can't wait to run the next strain 

If it's good you have a great Addy to the collection if it's a hermie monster the companies toast anyway, work it to f5 or f6 fix it and claim it for the trouble


----------



## morgwar (May 14, 2017)

All I know is 2 years ago iM running mediocre dutch gear and now I have the legends and see the light, 
I hear gorrila dawg in the cross and can't help but try 413 seriously the pedegre merits investigation 
I don't know what set this off but this bears old nose smells fire


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2017)

You speak the truth gargz and I can respect that


----------



## Gu~ (May 15, 2017)

Some Advice for Mr Pin Head (not that you want to hear it):

-Sell your gear for really cheap. Start to build your brand, nothing worth doing was easy.
-Let your selections and seeds do the talking.
-Fight with your competition, not your customers. 

They are ALWAYS right. Let them call you on your bullshit, use it to refine your game. My rule is always "if one is saying it, many are thinking it". Keep that in mind for every action and by default you will start to make better and better choices.

Three-four years of that. You will be bulletproof.

~

Also, you paid the Chem fam? Lol


----------



## morgwar (May 15, 2017)

Ooh yes I was just thinking that, and aside from myco paying lol you two have a few things in common (packaging)
Maybe the fam has been screwing that poor guy over and it's time he recognized his worth without them 
I'm giving it a chance, plenty of my consumer dollars for both it'd be nice to have two favorite seed companies


----------



## Vato_504 (May 15, 2017)

Uh oh new troll alert. Don't get why people will create fake accounts to troll someone. Just be a man and say who you are because I'm 100% sure y'all know each other.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What you gaining with bringing up something that happened what 3-4 years ago? Dude clientele is official without riu. And if you go through this thread you'll see the people that had hermie problems he took care of them. Go tell tek he pussy for not coming in here himself


I remember hearing not great things about the Monster Cookies. Look how dudes bounced back? I think that's all dude was meaning with his post.

I'd gladly buy his(Gu~'s) beans without a worry. Karma too. I had a problem with Biker Kush v2.0 very weak seedlings and the ones that weren't weak were all males. I was left with 1 final seed and it's showing 0 OG characteristics and smells sweet but finally looks like a female. I'm assuming it's expressing the blackberry with the 9 bladed leaves at 3 weeks. Dude says the replacements are on the way. If people are having issues sort them, it's trivial.

I took a random female from Gu's Monster Cookies x Alien Stardawg and a random male from another breeder and it's turned out great. I just wanted to see what would happen and heard the monsters might herm so I figured what better plant to seed. (https://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-142#post-13459400)


----------



## morgwar (May 15, 2017)

Everybody knows cookies herm out 
And gu~s Freebies sell 100 bucks a pack resold at ig auction, so riu is small compared to his share of the market, 
That was solid advice from an industry peer, plain and simple,
Myco might have some fire and we all benefit, even gu~ if he is successful 
I see "new member" your post is invalid thank you, drive through


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2017)

RandyForte said:


> You think Bohdi tests all 50 of those drops he makes per year??


Yes he does. Anyone can get seeds anywhere. Bodhi sends out more free seeds than any other breeder I know of. Most breeders have their people who test their gear, Bodhi just sends shit out to everyone all over the world. The dude wants the information on everything grown but knows not everyone will finish, or even start the seeds, so he sends out massive amounts.

The rest of these guys I don't know about.

Most these guys just see the $ signs and the time running out to cash in, they don't actually want to do this. They want to make money while they can with fancy labeling and an IG page. They want the $200 a pack for 10 seeds. Sending out 5 tester packs is $1000 they aren't getting in their minds.

They don't seem to understand that you need to test the beans for them to be worth $200 a pack in the first place. They want to do 0 work but reap all the rewards because they are using named cuts...that's not how this works and they will learn that.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2017)

RandyForte said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if that was true.


correction : Most breeders I buy from *


----------



## morgwar (May 15, 2017)

So what's you're motivation then what do we have to gain from this sage wisdom
I'm not here to sell seeds or product, I'm here to have a discussion with fellow growers about where my money is well spent and where it's wasted 
The verdict is still out on myco, and when your a big name "snarky" comes with the territory 
As it sits "new member" give us a backstory or we assume your a fat 18 yr old troll sucking twinkies 
I've got grows on here as modest as they are, I've seen Vato_504's talent, everyone here posting got skin in the game except YOU


----------



## Vato_504 (May 15, 2017)

It's amazing how fast a new account popped in here when Gu posted that message.


----------



## Gu~ (May 15, 2017)

RandyForte said:


> ... They literally take one dad and chuck it to every elite clone that sounds hip at the time to appeal to custies...


Nail on the head. Gotta give people what they want.
This is exactly what I do.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 15, 2017)

I wont be posting any more pics in this shit show of a thread. I will just create threads when I want to show what I do with Tek's gear. I leave you all to it.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2017)

Had not one herm from monster cookies crosses...and I'm about to drop venom og x monster cookies....I already know they will be just fine.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2017)

RandyForte said:


> Thats special. No really, I mean it. But let me ask, would you say the Monster Crosses weren't hermie prone then and ALL the other growers who grew em out must of just not had that special touch? Is that why Gu admitted to as much and dropped them down to the price of tomato seeds?


I think most of them reports was to bad mouth gu,and his chucks....he was not liked by many back then,and in order to just drop it...he dropped it(the customers is always right)motto..


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 15, 2017)

Hey i get it not everyone is a fan of teks but can we keep the thread about grow reports of the strains. Like i said good or bad post em but lets keep it about that. Let the strains do the talking.


----------



## morgwar (May 15, 2017)

He Sounds like one of the sock puppet crew
Only less talented
I'll get back on topic since this is turning into the "randy Forte" show
I picked up 413 like I said I would. I think I remember one of you saying you had it or grew it, or are growing it, any info on this one? Is this pedegre legit?


----------



## morgwar (May 15, 2017)

Thanks gargz
I'm gonna go puff on some 91 and ponder that !
Everybody have a great evening.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 15, 2017)

This thread is for the Genetics only. Im sick of the bickering back and fourth back fourth no wonder everyone is leaving


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 15, 2017)

Yup yup lets get it back on track at somepoint here.


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2017)

Posting members personal information is a bannable offense
I see a few repeat customers here 
Causing trouble yet again 

Smarten up or you'll be removed


----------



## morgwar (May 16, 2017)

Mycotek Seeds - 413 Chem MS-413CH10 1 $108.88
Subtotal $108.88
Shipping & Handling $9.95
Discount (sessionssucks-15p) -$16.33
Grand Total $102.50
*BILL TO:

Lol here we go! 
I honestly think this grow will be fine but I'll be nonobjective*


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

Guess I'm the only one posting lol
Can't blame ya'll after the crap fest, but I'm going to give it a go, very soon
Change of plans though in July it'll be a slobberknockin slug fest, no holds barred lol
413 chem, tomahawk, bear og, polar bear og 5x5x5x5 best chosen with an eye for herms narrowed down to 1 fem and 1 male
If the 5, 413 herm it'll get a second chance in the next 5 simply because I love the pedegre

Oh and quick service and great packaging from Seeds Here Now! 4 days ain't bad at all


----------



## morgwar (May 19, 2017)

Oh, and what's with the candy lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 20, 2017)

I will be popping Orange Chem and 3 Gorillas in the next few days. I will post them in here so long as the thread remains fuckery free.


----------



## The_regular_grow (May 20, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Oh, and what's with the candy lol


They always put a piece of candy in their orders lol I eat it


----------



## Southerner (May 20, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I will be popping Orange Chem and 3 Gorillas in the next few days. I will post them in here so long as the thread remains fuckery free.


I popped 6 Orange Chems and got 3 females, so looking good there. I'm in about week 2 of flower so still not a whole lot go show. Definitely getting some citrus smells coming from a stem rub, I had to toss one beast of a male that had a lot of promise in that sense cause im not set up for it.


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2017)

The_regular_grow said:


> They always put a piece of candy in their orders lol I eat it


That's a great cartoon, by the way
IM more of a gravity falls man myself
Rick and Morty is the best though


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2017)

Southerner said:


> I popped 6 Orange Chems and got 3 females, so looking good there. I'm in about week 2 of flower so still not a whole lot go show. Definitely getting some citrus smells coming from a stem rub, I had to toss one beast of a male that had a lot of promise in that sense cause im not set up for it.


Can't breed all the time, lol


----------



## morgwar (May 20, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I will be popping Orange Chem and 3 Gorillas in the next few days. I will post them in here so long as the thread remains fuckery free.


You are a positive presence, those grows are solid and a boon to the newbies and community 
I hope this will stay civil and I'm not ashamed of leaning on the mods too keep it that way


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 20, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I will be popping Orange Chem and 3 Gorillas in the next few days. I will post them in here so long as the thread remains fuckery free.


How did thank you Jerry turn for you as far as the smell, taste, yield, and potency?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 20, 2017)

Drew303fullsun said:


> How did thank you Jerry turn for you as far as the smell, taste, yield, and potency?


I have 2 in jars curing and one last one to trim. Pulled them all down between day 64 and 66. Decent yielder all of them. All smell lemony-chemmy and the test smokes have been full flavored with tastes matching the smells. Very smooth. Late nanners on 2 of them that I missed but no damage done there. I havent taste the 3rd one yet, but will take sample smoke later today.

Im happy with it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 30, 2017)

My deerbreath turned out quite fantastic. A gassy nose to it and powerhouse chem smoke. It wasn't my favorite plant in the flower tent but it was my favorite to smoke. Not posting pics from my cell phone. That's all, thanks.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 2, 2017)

My 3 Orange Chemelions are starting to go into the last phase of flowering, they all look decent but one it particular has some nice looking rock solid golf ball nugs that look dank and are sticky to the touch. I'll try to get pics up when I harvest. No sign of balls to be found.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 3, 2017)

I recently popped Orange Chem, Chemodo Breath and 3 Gorillas. 

I will update the thread as these progress.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm interested in seeing how the orange chem turns out. Even more interested in buying a pack of alien antifreeze haha. The genetics are hard to resist


----------



## Southerner (Jul 13, 2017)

The Orange Chem are pumping along, still a lot of white hairs though. I usually just take pics during harvest but I'll try to snap a few if I remember. I think everyone left in this thread is waiting on any damn pic, so I'll figure it out this week. From what I have seen so far, I'd be comfortable popping some more Mykotek beans. Of course we all know it's the smoke test that really counts!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 13, 2017)

Nature vrs nurture man, half of how that plant turns out depends on us. 
Every cannabis plant can turn out crap if the grow isn't dialed in. 
Im pretty stoked to try 413 chem with my setup and I'm glad to have a chance to give it a try!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I'm interested in seeing how the orange chem turns out. Even more interested in buying a pack of alien antifreeze haha. The genetics are hard to resist


Have a pack if you're interested


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 14, 2017)

Been contemplating. I'm broke as a joke for a bit tho.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 15, 2017)

Decided against tres sister f2... got a pack of 413 chem and chem link for the same price. Alien antifreeze didn't quite make the cut. Someone told me it is more of an og without the fuel. I'm looking for heavy chems... thanks myco for the genetics


----------



## morgwar (Aug 22, 2017)

5 413chems in rapid rooters, picks when they break loose. To hell with the earlier negative crapfest 
Gorilla glue and diesel bred over and over again sounds great and those genes are welcome in my garden.
I really hope this pans out, id love to have something new to play with!


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 23, 2017)

I think myco found a studly 91ix male for his crosses. His photo of the 413 chem looks just as i would imagine with the fat golfball 91 nugs. Should be a nice diesel/gas/glue strain. I got two packs hehe


----------



## morgwar (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm looking for the same in the 91#12 might have to chuck em together to get some heavy fuel!


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 23, 2017)

Hellbreath for that cookie and chem

I would stake my rep on finding some killer in there. The mom I was making seeds with passed solid structure frost and stone while allowing other flavors to step on the cookies. It's been a nice combination with about everything so far.


----------



## volusian (Aug 24, 2017)

I picked up a pack of lost sailor. Can anyone give some info on this one?. Like flavor and flower times. Thank you and Stay Frosty!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2017)

volusian said:


> I picked up a pack of lost sailor. Can anyone give some info on this one?. Like flavor and flower times. Thank you and Stay Frosty!


Mycotek Seeds - Lost Sailor


OGKB X Hell Breath


Indica Dominant


THC: 25%+


Flower Cycle: 70-85 days


Yield: Average


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm looking for the same in the 91#12 might have to chuck em together to get some heavy fuel!


Ive been on the fence about TD gear right now. Id really like to pick up a pack of the 91 #12 and sister city... but i cant stand paying 200 for a pack. It really adds up when you want ten of his strains


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Ive been on the fence about TD gear right now. Id really like to pick up a pack of the 91 #12 and sister city... but i cant stand paying 200 for a pack. It really adds up when you want ten of his strains


Fuck that, get some mycotek or otherwise ask a friend for beans. Plenty of folks with TD gear that would help a brother out.


----------



## volusian (Aug 25, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Mycotek Seeds - Lost Sailor
> 
> 
> OGKB X Hell Breath
> ...


Have you ran this strain.? What's the flavors like on it?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

Here are some Mycotek strains currently in my garden. First two are Thank You Jerry at day 56. The next is Chemodo Breath at day 30 and the last is Orange Chem at day 23.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

Pretty damn nice. Hows the scent treating you? That's gotta be a fine mosaic of terpes!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank You Jerry is Lemon scented fuel. Chemodo Breath smells like raisins with a hint of gas and Orannge chem smells remarkably like her name. Strong orange/tangerine and chem smells from her.


morgwar said:


> Pretty damn nice. Hows the scent treating you? That's gotta be a fine mosaic of terpes!


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

Chemodo breath is right up my alley.
I think I'm getting good vibes off this mycotek gear. This stuff merits further investigation lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Chemodo breath is right up my alley.
> I think I'm getting good vibes off this mycotek gear. This stuff merits further investigation lol


Chemodo Breath is my favorite strain. I ran this when he first released it. I loved it so much that he sent me a pack he remade it because he knew I lost my keeper.

I've backed this one up, have a clone going and have a few more to flower before I decide which is the keeper.

I can't give you an unbiased opinion. The dude is my friend and I help test his work, but I will report my experiences honestly and let the pictures speak for themselves. 
With that said, you cannot go wrong with Chemodo Breath in my opinion, especially if it sounds up your alley.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

Its easy to be nonobjective imho. The dude sounds like a nice guy. I don't hear about him attacking anybody or talking like an idiot. 
Refreshing really these days


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Its easy to be nonobjective imho. The dude sounds like a nice guy. I don't hear about him attacking anybody or talking like an idiot.
> Refreshing really these days


Like I said, I strive to be honest in relating my experience, but I felt the full disclosure necessary. Chemodo Breath is fire. I can show you my first run with her on ig.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

Love to see it I'm the same user name with 3 7's


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Love to see it I'm the same user name with 3 7's


I am same user name with 420...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2017)

Chemdo Breath at day 34


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Sep 9, 2017)

I think.his gear is worth a shot . You see this guy busting his ass in the field. Im sure there are gems in his work . Im sure he will make it far in the game . Big ups myco


----------



## morgwar (Sep 10, 2017)

Got 4 of 5 sprouted ones a bit slow but its still the first week. Ones also got a sativa leaf deal going. They're the middle view


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 10, 2017)

SHN has a bogo deal going on all Mycotek gear this month. Buy a pack and get one free.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 11, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> SHN has a bogo deal going on all Mycotek gear this month. Buy a pack and get one free.


i lost all my dog cage in an incident during veg a while back. picking up a new pack on monday as well as a pack of the chemodo breath. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 11, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> i lost all my dog cage in an incident during veg a while back. picking up a new pack on monday as well as a pack of the chemodo breath. thanks for the heads up!


I lost my choice hellbreath mom, so sad


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 11, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I lost my choice hellbreath mom, so sad


so the other day i fucked up and left a light off for a while and my watering timers only go when lights are on, so my favorite 30% chem d cookies mom was a goner when i opened the veg tent. instead of killing her i left her in there and wished upon a star and when i came back the next day she was completely back. she looked dead as fuck. i can only attribute it to drying out in the dark and not while the lights were blasting her. 

i had fresh cuts of her but i still didnt wanna lose my milf


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 12, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> i lost all my dog cage in an incident during veg a while back. picking up a new pack on monday as well as a pack of the chemodo breath. thanks for the heads up!


You can't go wrong with Chemodo Breath. Im currently hunting for one that was like my very first pheno that I lost a while back.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 22, 2017)

dog cage shows up on Friday along with my free pack. I thought I could pick my freebie and was gonna do chemodo but since I don't get to choose it will be a mystery until Friday. i'll post it up when they get here.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 22, 2017)

the new digs. going to be mostly my 30.2% chem d cookies but will also have some harambe and citral flo. 18 plants, 18 lights scrogged the fuck out. after this round the dog cage and the mycotek freebies will get worked in there!


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 24, 2017)

i love how SHN always sends candy with the order lo
l


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 28, 2017)

all sprouted and have been put into tupur. they have been nocc'd up with SBP to get things going. got some extreme blend kelp mix on the way.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 29, 2017)

Mycotek showed my brother that hometown love and blessed him with these testers as a gift from an old friend. Butter Cookies, Hell Star, and GG4 BX4


----------



## kds710 (Nov 29, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> the new digs. going to be mostly my 30.2% chem d cookies but will also have some harambe and citral flo. 18 plants, 18 lights scrogged the fuck out. after this round the dog cage and the mycotek freebies will get worked in there!
> View attachment 4046895 View attachment 4046901 View attachment 4046902


Beautiful space you got there. Nice and clean is always a plus too


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 29, 2017)

What is butter cookies made up of


----------



## kds710 (Nov 29, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What is butter cookies made up of


NorCal Dosidos x Gorilla Dawg
GG4 bx4 is gg4 x unbroken chain
Hell Star is Star Dawg Corey cut x Hell Breath


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh I was expecting something more like money mikes butter skunk haha. 
Anyone ran the slush puppy yet? Really interested in grabbing that


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 29, 2017)

Hellstar looks like some bombs. Well, it all does but that would be my choice of the 3


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 30, 2017)

all of mine have broken the surface. these are going to get mainlined from the get go as soon as they are big enough


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 6, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Oh I was expecting something more like money mikes butter skunk haha.
> Anyone ran the slush puppy yet? Really interested in grabbing that


@BigLittlejohn and @Eastcoasttreez both ran it. Limited stock made on that cross cus of Snowdog creating high male count but ladies found are fire. Thank You Jerry is better on male/female ratio than Slush Puppy


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 6, 2017)

I definitely liked Thank You Jerry more than Slush Puppy. Easier to find a female and the snow dog Terps come out more. All my female Slush Puppys were heavily chem/peppery flavored.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 6, 2017)

TYJ still in my garden while Slush Puppy is not.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I definitely liked Thank You Jerry more than Slush Puppy. Easier to find a female and the snow dog Terps come out more. All my female Slush Puppys were heavily chem/peppery flavored.


Would u rather run orange chameleon or thank u jerry?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 7, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Would u rather run orange chameleon or thank u jerry?


Orange Chem has TYJ in it so probably that. But it depends in what I was looking for.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Orange Chem has TYJ in it so probably that. But it depends in what I was looking for.


Thats kinda why I was asking. Wondering what the orange brought to the table and can't decide which one to grab.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Thats kinda why I was asking. Wondering what the orange brought to the table and can't decide which one to grab.


Orange Chem is real skunky believe it or not...cheesy skunky love the flavor cure settles it to a more gassy orange skunk. Ladies don’t seem to like it as much as the men do lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Orange Chem is real skunky believe it or not...cheesy skunky love the flavor cure settles it to a more gassy orange skunk. Ladies don’t seem to like it as much as the men do lol


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 8, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Thats kinda why I was asking. Wondering what the orange brought to the table and can't decide which one to grab.


TYJ is lemon gas, slightly more potent than Orange Chem.

Like @akhiymjames said the orange chem is Skunky funk with heavy Tangie influence. Very tasty.

It really depends on what you are looking for, they are both fire but very different.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 8, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> TYJ is lemon gas, slightly more potent than Orange Chem.
> 
> Like @akhiymjames said the orange chem is Skunky funk with heavy Tangie influence. Very tasty.
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking for, they are both fire but very different.


Thanks


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 17, 2017)

chemhead og and dog cage filling in nicely. starting to bump up the nutes slowly to dull strength. hand watering daily for a few more days until i set up my blumats and then this grow will be on autopilot. the runts are goinf to get tossed in the next week if they dont improve soon. no time or room for a bunch of rudys on this football team lol. my fault. i didnt feed the coco right away and a lot of them were stunted. should have plenty of stock to choose from anyways. the plants in the front are carolina reapers.


----------



## Biggchong (Dec 18, 2017)

what"s up all? may I hang out here?


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 18, 2017)

killed my t5 so i stepped up to the big boy light. gonna get vegged under HPS and see how it does i guess lol. its set to 600w at the moment and its still probably pretty close to the old cheap 1000 SE lights i had before. 

i love how my pixel 2 removes the orange glow and makes it look nice! its really fucking orange in there


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 23, 2017)

started flowering today. keeping these small until they are tested at the lab and the keepers are selected. as soon as they are sexed i will take cuts and number all of them. i normally way overveg stuff so this will be a refreshing run lol

the blumats get installed as soon as they are sexed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 23, 2017)

4 females to 6 males Evil Orange(Tangie x Hell Breath)


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 26, 2017)

still waiting on sex to show but they are chugging along nicely! 
will be taking clones as soon as they show.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 27, 2017)

just lifted the skirts and found more dudes than females  
right now ive only got one possible female dog cage and 5 possible female chemhead og. 
im not real worried because i know i will still have some ridiculously nice stuff but i really wanted to run DC. gonna have to order more i guess


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 15, 2018)

two dog cage and two chemhead og. just got hosed down with the foliar. had a bad calmag deficiency going around because my ph was too low for the coco. now im back on track and they are kicking some ass. these are getting 600ppm jacks, 150 ppm calmag, and then once a week i hit them with soil balance pro beneficials brewed with kelp and molasses.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> two dog cage and two chemhead og. just got hosed down with the foliar. had a bad calmag deficiency going around because my ph was too low for the coco. now im back on track and they are kicking some ass. these are getting 600ppm jacks, 150 ppm calmag, and then once a week i hit them with soil balance pro beneficials brewed with kelp and molasses.
> View attachment 4073742 View attachment 4073743 View attachment 4073744


Do you have a air stone or water pump in the res?


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a 100gal res that feeds a 15gal res for the blumat system. there is a pump in the 100 gal that fills the 15 and keeps it full at all times. right now I just turn it on once a day when I'm there but as soon as I get another timer it will cycle on for 15 min once a day. more as a they grow


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 15, 2018)

black tube is the feed which runs up through the overflow pvc pipe and returns to the res


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 17, 2018)

I love the structure on these plants. Super healthy and lush. Tiny bit of a mag deficiency but started spraying and feeding Epsom salts so they should be good now. Ordered a bunch of five gallon grow bags to get them all transplanted. They are gonna blow up!


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## DesertHydro (Feb 28, 2018)

those two same plants now..... the two on the right


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 1, 2018)

i got some weird smells going on over here lol. one smells like rotten pineapple and tropical fruit. another smells just like cheap mens cologne. we call it drakkar noir. another smells faintly of what i would expect from a chem line and the other is still too faint to pick out yet.


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 3, 2018)

overripe tropical fruit chemhead og. shes a winner just based off of smell alone. she's something special


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 3, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> i got some weird smells going on over here lol. one smells like rotten pineapple and tropical fruit. another smells just like cheap mens cologne. we call it drakkar noir. another smells faintly of what i would expect from a chem line and the other is still too faint to pick out yet.


It's my dad favorite perfume lol i really hate cologne perfume


----------



## badmojo420 (Mar 8, 2018)

I just bought a single 10 pack of Mycotek Deer Hunter. Im REALLY excited to run this strain and happened to catch it on sale at SHN! In addition to that my 10 pack actually had 19 very healthy fully mature beans! It came sealed in the same origianl packaging I see on his IG and I dont know if this is standard practice for 10 packs because before this Ive always bought singles from out of the country.... Im REALLY happy i decided to spend a little extra money this time which actually saved me a ton of money LOL. Thanks Mycotek!!! 

I was going to wait until I expanded my grow area for a veg tent but with the extra I might put one or two in 12 12 from seed <3


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 9, 2018)

getting fat and stinky. just like ladies night at the bar lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 9, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> getting fat and stinky. just like ladies night at the bar lol
> View attachment 4103035 View attachment 4103036


I could use a drink. Those gals are gorgeous.


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 29, 2018)

ive got a major plant boner for this pineapple pheno of the chemhead OG. SPECIAL AS FUCK


----------



## kds710 (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> ive got a major plant boner for this pineapple pheno of the chemhead OG. SPECIAL AS FUCK
> View attachment 4113590 View attachment 4113591 View attachment 4113592


nice and chunky lookin tops too


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> ive got a major plant boner for this pineapple pheno of the chemhead OG. SPECIAL AS FUCK
> View attachment 4113590 View attachment 4113591 View attachment 4113592


That light spectrum looks like the 1000 watt blue light.
Is that what you use?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> ive got a major plant boner for this pineapple pheno of the chemhead OG. SPECIAL AS FUCK
> View attachment 4113590 View attachment 4113591 View attachment 4113592


Has some serious chem structure!!!


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> That light spectrum looks like the 1000 watt blue light.
> Is that what you use?


no, those shots were taken at night time with my cell phone. i uses a mix of 3k-3.5k LEDs and HPS. use like 6K in veg.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> no, those shots were taken at night time with my cell phone. i uses a mix of 3k-3.5k LEDs and HPS. use like 6K in veg.


Cool. Looks like alot of folks are incorporating LEDs. What do you see as benefits, other than electric and heat?


----------



## DesertHydro (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Cool. Looks like alot of folks are incorporating LEDs. What do you see as benefits, other than electric and heat?


those were the main two reasons i got them. its always hot here. wanted to save any heat load and cut the cooling load as much as possible. i havent messed with tuning the spectrums or anything like that. for now i just want them to grow and produce. when i have the time and money i will play around with far reds and UV


----------



## Whovian420 (May 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Hellstar looks like some bombs. Well, it all does but that would be my choice of the 3


I got the most amazing male from hell star, big and super vigorous, super stinky too. I crossed orange chem with it and I've got a seedling of the mix going now. Hoping for a female hell star next.


----------



## DesertHydro (May 16, 2018)

chemhead OG and dog cage came out so fucking nice!!!!!!!!!!! killed my dog cage mother 

long story short. she looked good during flower but HAD NO SMELL AT ALL. none. you could squeeze the piss out of her and nothing. she didnt have all three criteria i look for. SMELL, DENSITY, YIELD. 

i killed the mother off thinking it was not worth it. after curing out she is the most rotten funk, its unreal. im kicking myself for killing her off. super pissed . either way i learned a valuable lesson and will never make that mistake again.  
chemhead left, dog cage right 
chemhead
chemhead > ethos citral flo


----------



## ganjamystic (May 17, 2018)

DesertHydro said:


> killed my dog cage mother
> 
> long story short. she looked good during flower but HAD NO SMELL AT ALL. none. you could squeeze the piss out of her and nothing. she didnt have all three criteria i look for. SMELL, DENSITY, YIELD.
> 
> i killed the mother off thinking it was not worth it. after curing out she is the most rotten funk, its unreal. im kicking myself for killing her off. super pissed . either way i learned a valuable lesson and will never make that mistake again.


man.. I've learned that lesson the hard way a couple times myself... it's amazing how much they can change sometimes during the cure.. I've also learned not to pick favorites during flower based on looks... so many times the prettiest one turns out to be meh, while the ugly duckling, or the nondescript one I didn't even notice in the back, ends up packing the heat lol..

anyway, looks super fire brother! I can't wait to pop some of the dog cage beans I have now.. I need to pick up some of the chemhead too


----------



## Whovian420 (May 18, 2018)

Orange chem x hell star


----------



## maxamus1 (May 18, 2018)

Im waiting for him to restock the orange chameleon or thank you jerry but you guys are repping his gear for sure.


----------



## Vonkins (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm looking for medical grade indica dominant strains with very high thc. The missing link and unbroken chain have gained my interest. I have a couple of family members with very serious medical conditions that need help! For example, my wife's uncle legs and back were crushed 20 yrs ago. After countless surgeries hes been on some of the strongest pain medications at the highest dose possible for many years. He just got out of rehab about a month ago because he got off all the pain medication cold Turkey. Now his life is better but more miserable at the same time. He stays up for 3 and 4 days at a time, to the point of hallucinations and sleepwalking, because of his pain. He has no appetite at all due to the severe pain hes in. Basically he has severe insomnia and pain. I've also got a family member dealing with chemo. Similar symptoms but with really severe appetite loss. I have some skywalker og now that is fire. I made some edibles and gave him a cookie. He loved it but wondered if I could get anything more medicinal. In his exact words. Meaning stronger more potent so that's why I'm here. I know this is a mycotek thread but if u know of anything more medicinal than the 2 I mentioned please share with me so I can start researching. Skywalker is a very good strain, but from my research it doesnt hit the high 20s in thc, more like 24% I believe. I'm just looking for and indica dominant strain that hits closer to 30% on a consistent basis. I also looked at humbolts venom og and purple punch but that's another conversation


----------



## KromaL (Sep 19, 2018)

Really interested in these gg4 crosses but confused with the breeding process... Would perfect storm be better than unbroken chain or the bx4? As far as I understand it this is the breakdown of the back crosses:

Gorilla dawg = gg4 x 3chems
Missing link = gg4 x gg4/3chems
3 gorillas = gg4 x missing link
Unbroken chain = gg4 x 3 gorillas
Gg4 bx4 = gg4 x unbroken chain

Perfect storm = missing link x 3 gorillas

Is the perfect storm supposed to be more stable than the bx4 or what’s going on here?


----------



## SilverShamrock420 (Oct 1, 2018)

KromaL said:


> Really interested in these gg4 crosses but confused with the breeding process... Would perfect storm be better than unbroken chain or the bx4? As far as I understand it this is the breakdown of the back crosses:
> 
> Gorilla dawg = gg4 x 3chems
> Missing link = gg4 x gg4/3chems
> ...


I've been wondering the same as I have many of those packs. Guess we're gonna have to pop to see the differences.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

KromaL said:


> Is the perfect storm supposed to be more stable than the bx4 or what’s going on here?


The Missing Link is *GG4BX1* = GG4 X Gorilla Dawg

3 Gorillas is *GG4BX2* = GG4 x Missing Link

Unbroken Chain is *GG4BX3* = GG4 x 3 Gorillas

*GG4BX4* = GG4 x Unbroken Chain

*GG4BX5* = GG4 x GG4BX4

* * *

*SO* if perfect storm = gg4bx1 x gg4bx2
=>
(gg4 x gorilla dawg)x( gg4 x missing link)
=>
(gg4 x gorilla dawg)x(gg4(gg4 x gorilla dawg)
...
since gorilla dawg = gg4 x 3 chems
=>
Perfect Storm = [gg4(gg4 x 3 chems)] X {gg4[gg4(gg4 x 3 chems)]}

VS.

*GG4BX4* = GG4 x Unbroken Chain
=>
gg4 x (GG4 x 3 Gorillas)
=>
gg4 x [GG4(GG4 x Missing Link)]
=>
gg4 x {GG4[GG4 x (GG4 X Gorilla Dawg)]}
=>
gg4 x (GG4{GG4[GG4(gg4 x 3chems)]})

So the answer to your question is that perfect storm has a little 3 chems coming from both parents whereas gg4bx4 is almost entirely gg4 with a hint of 3chems on the dad's side.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 10, 2018)

I need to backup two locally breed strains in clone form/create seed.

Looking for Standard Male Seeds for pollination and Backup of Local AU strains.
AUBlue = ((Skunk #1 Male X (Skunk Male X Haze)) X Female Skunk #1.
80cm, 40 days, blue crystalline appearance at maturity.

Half way through growing Season here.
Some urgency to find a good option.

Pollination Considerations:
Looking for early short cross with Chem 91 or SFV OG Kush.
Less STS or Fem plants prevously used to make Male polen donour plant, the Better.

The Standard Seed plant must have no tendency to hermie!
Impart high THC, but 'need not' have a strong odour !!

Another Candidate was The Missing Link.
I have not looked at many variates and not up with the online cannabis world.
Hope you could offer a few suggestions to look at.

Welcome to chat by message, 413 Chem?


----------



## Amber Trikes (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey guys i appreciate all the good info in this thread, and the pics are inspiring.

I'm running some Dog Cage right now (my first Mycotek gear)...cracked 7, ended up with 1 good female and a couple that are just ok. I'm at week 4 now and I'm finding pollen sacs on my 3 females. beautiful bud structure but they're now throwing nannners in the tops and male flowers at the base of quite a few of the lower buds. Temps, nutes, lights everything is dialed in AF the plants are super happy and nothing else in my room is doing this.

Anyone else noticed this happening on their runs? Wondering if I should tough it out and try to take them to the end or just pull them out. And if I should try to run them again from the clones I cut from them. Its decision time, just trying to gather a little more info.

Thanks again for the great thread. Really wanna love the Mycoteck just spinning out on this hermie situation.

Cheers, AT


----------



## DaveJonesFan (Feb 9, 2019)

I've run 4 Thank You Jerry genotypes a couple of times without any abnormal hormone response, they share the same dad as that Dog Cage, but the Dog Cage has some more GG4 in the mother as well, and I've heard some GG4 derived stuff can have issues with that, in general. Mycotek seems to be working with GG4 in his lines prolifically so one would hope he's done what he can to mitigate where possible. 

If you're confident in your environment and they don't work for you there, then there's nothing wrong with trying something else.


----------



## Amber Trikes (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you for the response. Very nice to hear that you haven't had the same issues. Based on your suggestion that this might be a GG4 issue I did a little googling around and it seems the culprit may be the hermie chem plant that was an original parent of that strain. So this does seem to be an issue with GG4 strains, and the Dog Cage has plenty of that. I'm going to try to let them go to the end and watch them like a hawk. I may even try a couple of the keeper phenos next time to see if they stabilize as clones. Just because this is a pretty compelling strain, showing more and more badassness each day.


----------



## Terpster420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Amber Trikes said:


> Hey guys i appreciate all the good info in this thread, and the pics are inspiring.
> 
> I'm running some Dog Cage right now (my first Mycotek gear)...cracked 7, ended up with 1 good female and a couple that are just ok. I'm at week 4 now and I'm finding pollen sacs on my 3 females. beautiful bud structure but they're now throwing nannners in the tops and male flowers at the base of quite a few of the lower buds. Temps, nutes, lights everything is dialed in AF the plants are super happy and nothing else in my room is doing this.
> 
> ...


 Ran missing link. Artificial intelligence..a couple each threw balls 3rd week banners late flower..just stuck with them and glad I did


----------



## Amber Trikes (Feb 20, 2019)

well that didn't work out...that one biggest dog cage seeded itself out and a lot of the rest of my room as well. 

total loss. 

lessons learned, i guess...be careful y'all.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 20, 2019)

I haven't ran any of the gg4 work outside of the gorilla dawg outcross. Thanks for heads up on the bananas, LittleJohn told me some of his tek threw bananas but I don't recall which.

I'm gonna be popping the rest of my first drop pack of HellBreath next.

FWIW hellbreath, alien antifreeze and hellmint did NOT herm on me.


----------



## Amber Trikes (Feb 28, 2019)

here's the dog cage i kept...50 days.

this one didn't hermie so I'll probably run it again. 

super chemmy smell maybe just a little of the fire og nose we'll see in another few weeks how it ends up.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm getting Top dawg 3 chems.i don't have any clone only to cross it too but some killer seed stock that should work. I will find some good strains. Mycotek is really good people and his strains kick ass. Bout to kill it soon just like your boy


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 24, 2019)

Does anyone know of any mycotek seed drops anytime soon or in the future!!!??


----------



## nc208 (Mar 24, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> Does anyone know of any mycotek seed drops anytime soon or in the future!!!??


Yes he has one coming up, lots of fire in it. Check out his instagram, he will notify there when the drop happens, i think its still a week or two away maybe more. but he said soon.


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 24, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Yes he has one coming up, lots of fire in it. Check out his instagram, he will notify there when the drop happens, i think its still a week or two away maybe more. but he said soon.


I'm waiting


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 25, 2019)

I still have a pack of each of everything from the very first drop. Hellbreath still my favorite.


----------



## Vonkins (Mar 29, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I still have a pack of each of everything from the very first drop. Hellbreath still my favorite.


Hell breath is better than ggbx4


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 5, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I still have a pack of each of everything from the very first drop. Hellbreath still my favorite.


How is it. I can still get a pack of this. How does it compare to topdawg gear?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 6, 2019)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How is it. I can still get a pack of this. How does it compare to topdawg gear?


In a blind test I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.
I ran it next to Stardawg IX and preferred the Hellbreath while the SDIX is hella fire.
It'd be like comparing Stevie and Prince. People are gonna have their arguments/preferences while both are greats.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 13, 2019)

Got my gg4bx6!!!!!!!!! 2 packs


----------



## Terpster420 (Apr 13, 2019)

Amber Trikes said:


> Hey guys i appreciate all the good info in this thread, and the pics are inspiring.
> 
> I'm running some Dog Cage right now (my first Mycotek gear)...cracked 7, ended up with 1 good female and a couple that are just ok. I'm at week 4 now and I'm finding pollen sacs on my 3 females. beautiful bud structure but they're now throwing nannners in the tops and male flowers at the base of quite a few of the lower buds. Temps, nutes, lights everything is dialed in AF the plants are super happy and nothing else in my room is doing this.
> 
> ...


Cheers man..just curious as to what u ended up doing with the girls
I ran sum missing link and had similar experiences. After the initial plucking..not many came back. They were superior to anything else in the lineup...
Cheers


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> Got my gg4bx6!!!!!!!!! 2 packs


Nice I'm after that and the Chem D Bx1.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Nice I'm after that and the Chem D Bx1.


I got 2 packs. Hopefully I will get something special!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2019)

Vonkins said:


> I got 2 packs. Hopefully I will get something special!!!


Are these available? Has tek documented these anywhere, on his forum or elsewhere? I'd like to see the mom.
What did he make the initial outcross with if you know?

Thanks and best wishes on them


----------



## nc208 (Apr 15, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Are these available? Has tek documented these anywhere, on his forum or elsewhere? I'd like to see the mom.
> What did he make the initial outcross with if you know?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes on them


There was a drop that familytreecannabisco did on the 13th. Said it was exclusive so I'm thinking it was just them who had it.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 17, 2019)

nc208 said:


> There was a drop that familytreecannabisco did on the 13th. Said it was exclusive so I'm thinking it was just them who had it.


Yes sir


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 17, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Are these available? Has tek documented these anywhere, on his forum or elsewhere? I'd like to see the mom.
> What did he make the initial outcross with if you know?
> 
> Thanks and best wishes on them


I got lucky brother! I got lucky and reached out to the right people at just the right time. I havent found any info on the bx6 yet


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2019)

Any guesses as to the strain I have here? It was in my Mycotek bin but not in a packet. Smells like sour grapes right now at week 6. I didnt top it or anything like that. I've bought Hell monkey, Missing link, gorilla dog and hellbreath.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 30, 2019)

I copped my pack of Unbroken Chain in todays drop, did anyone else snag a pack. I got it from OES they are sold out now.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 30, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I copped my pack of Unbroken Chain in todays drop, did anyone else snag a pack. I got it from OES they are sold out now.


Congrats, should be some real heat. I was eyeing them at oes and shn but I didn’t pull the trigger


----------



## nc208 (Aug 30, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Congrats, should be some real heat. I was eyeing them at oes and shn but I didn’t pull the trigger


I'm honestly ecstatic I got these. Not too many companies I would pay that much for a pack of beans. I like the glue and this looks like GG4 on crack on bath salts.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2019)

nice snag


----------



## Terpster420 (Sep 1, 2019)

rzza said:


> Any guesses as to the strain I have here? It was in my Mycotek bin but not in a packet. Smells like sour grapes right now at week 6. I didnt top it or anything like that. I've bought Hell monkey, Missing link, gorilla dog and hellbreath.


Did u figure out what strain it was? All I can honestly say is it doesn't look like the ml


----------



## rzza (Sep 4, 2019)

Terpster420 said:


> Did u figure out what strain it was? All I can honestly say is it doesn't look like the ml


nope, it hermied and ruined my whole crop I had to throw away the clones and every single mycotek seed in the vault. His gear is way too unstable, ive found hermies in most of his strains that I tried. Its sad, but true. Currently growing Tinashe from GGG its so good and sensimilla.


----------



## Vonkins (Nov 26, 2019)

Got Dx4 from mycotek also!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Jan 24, 2020)

GG4BX5 #5 - No intersex issues...


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 25, 2020)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> GG4BX5 #5 - No intersex issues...
> View attachment 4464007View attachment 4464008View attachment 4464009


What's the smoke like!?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Jan 27, 2020)

Vonkins said:


> What's the smoke like!?


The one pictured above smokes very similar to GG4


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 27, 2020)

Derp derp


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 27, 2020)

Gonna hunt for me a fire pheno in the GG4 IBL to replace glue.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Gonna hunt for me a fire pheno in the GG4 IBL to replace glue.


Can’t wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 28, 2020)

I got gg4bx6 and Dx4 going right now


----------



## Vonkins (Jan 28, 2020)

I was told these strains tested over 30% thc! Can anyone vouch for this!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 28, 2020)

Vonkins said:


> I was told these strains tested over 30% thc! Can anyone vouch for this!


Several I know the breeder and there are a few big growers that grow his gear and test that. Numbers can be skewed and there are lots of breeders who have hit that so don’t worry about that just grow what you think you may like and find fire


----------



## Geneiac (Dec 17, 2020)

Whats good fellas??

Anyone know if there are some 413 Chem beans kicking around anywhere? Been lookin into Mycotek's gear and this sounds like the strain for me.

Cheers


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 17, 2020)

Geneiac said:


> Whats good fellas??
> 
> Anyone know if there are some 413 Chem beans kicking around anywhere? Been lookin into Mycotek's gear and this sounds like the strain for me.
> 
> Cheers


Not sure what seed bank he stocks, why get in direct contact. Normally getting straight from breeder is best.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Geneiac said:


> Whats good fellas??
> 
> Anyone know if there are some 413 Chem beans kicking around anywhere? Been lookin into Mycotek's gear and this sounds like the strain for me.
> 
> Cheers


Seedsherenow and oregoneliteseeds Cary his gear check them out


----------



## Geneiac (Dec 18, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Not sure what seed bank he stocks, why get in direct contact. Normally getting straight from breeder is best.


I like the way you think


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 18, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Not sure what seed bank he stocks, why get in direct contact. Normally getting straight from breeder is best.


Because he sells out so fast, if you are not right on ball, there none to get from him. Lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Right on the monkey @Bodyne!
Your best bet for getting your hands on his seed, follow him on Instagram because he’ll tell you when they’re going to drop and then be ready with the refresh button. lol


----------



## Geneiac (Dec 18, 2020)

Worddd instagram, got it. Sounds like I'm probably out of luck with the 413 Chem beans at this point. Thanks guys


----------



## Geneiac (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh fackkk he has 90k followers...guess I'm late to the party LOL


----------

